# Chuck Turner, Dianne Wilkerson, What's Next? (Merged)



## Inspector

BOSTON -- FBI agents arrested troubled State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson a short time ago.. 
The Roxbury democrat was reportedly taken into custody in connection with a corruption investigation. 
A news conference is schedule at the U.S. Attorney's office later Tuesday morning.


----------



## Inspector

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

BOSTON (AP) -- Massachusetts state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson was arrested by the FBI on Tuesday and charged with accepting $23,500 in bribes from undercover agents she believed were local businessmen. 
Wilkerson, the lone black member of the state Senate, was charged with attempted extortion as a public official and theft of honest services as a state senator. 
Wilkerson, 53, lost the Democratic primary in September to Sonia Chang-Diaz, but was running a sticker campaign against her in the Nov. 4 election. She has held her seat in the Senate since 1993, but has faced a number of legal and ethical charges. 
According to a federal criminal complaint, Wilkerson was recorded by audio and videotape accepting bribes. 
Between June 2007 and March 2008, Wilkerson allegedly took $8,500 in cash payments from an undercover agent and a cooperating witness to help a proposed nightclub in her district get a liquor license. 
She allegedly pressured the Boston License Board, Mayor Thomas Menino and City Council on behalf of the nightclub, and delayed legislation that would have increased the salaries of members of the licensing board. 
Beginning in June, she allegedly accepted $15,000 in payments in exchange for helping an undercover officer posing as a businessman to avoid the bidding process to develop state property in Roxbury. 
Wilkerson faces up to 20 years in prison and $250,000 in fines on each count. 
The new charges are the latest in a string of troubles to plague the lawmaker. 
On Friday, the state Bar Counsel filed a complaint against Wilkerson, accusing her of lying under oath in an effort to overturn her nephew's manslaughter conviction. The penalty could include disbarment. 
The complaint alleges Wilkerson signed a false affidavit and lied at a 2005 court hearing seeking a new trial for Jermaine Berry, who was convicted of voluntary manslaughter. It says Wilkerson also lied to the bar counsel in its investigation of the allegations against her. 
In September 2005, the state attorney general and head of the state's campaign finance office filed a lawsuit against Wilkerson, alleging she had not reported nearly $27,000 in donations and refused to explain more than $18,000 in personal reimbursements. 
The civil suit alleged the Boston Democrat and her former campaign treasurer, Ajibola Osinubi, violated state campaign finance laws in seven ways from 2000 to 2001 after Wilkerson settled with both offices for similar offenses in 1998. 
Wilkerson was previously sentenced to house arrest in December 1997 after pleading guilty for failing to pay $51,000 in federal income taxes in the early 1990s. 
In 2001, she also was fined $1,000 by the State Ethics Commission for failing to properly report that a bank she lobbied for as senator was paying her more than $20,000 a year as a consultant. 
In 1998, Wilkerson entered into an agreement with the OCPF and attorney general to resolve similar allegations of unexplained expenditures and undisclosed political action committee contributions. She and her committee agreed to pay back all unaccounted expenditures and to pay civil penalties totaling $11,500. 
Wilkerson was suspended from practicing law for one year in 1999 after a tax evasion conviction and did not seek reinstatement.Chang-Diaz also faces controversy. An attorney has filed a complaint with the state Ethics Commission claiming state she wrongly asserted on her Web site that she had been endorsed by a Spanish-language newspaper. 
Brian Monahan tells The Boston Globe that his client, Natalie Hernandez, based her decision to vote for Chang-Diaz instead of Wilkerson in the September Democratic primary because she believed the challenger had been endorsed by the paper, El Mundo. 
An editor at the paper wrote a column endorsing Chang-Diaz, but it did not represent an endorsement from the newspaper. Chang-Diaz's campaign manager says it was an "honest mistake" and the endorsement claim has been removed from the campaign Web site.
LOWELL SUN


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

"It's a plot by da man"


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

I wonder if she will still wage her "write-in" and "sticker" campaign to get re-elected......Don't laugh, she lost in the primaries before and still got voted in. This was AFTER she served time in a Federal Halfway House for Tax Evasion.......

Do you think Mumbles and Deval will still support her in her struggle against Da Man????


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*The more things change, the more they stay the same in that district. As stated above, the electorate in that district have voted her back into office after her many failures in the past. It wouldn't surprise me if this gets her bigger numbers in the polls, proving the old addage that "there's no such thing as bad publicity".*


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

 Its true, people dont care who represents them anymore..


----------



## rg1283

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



7costanza said:


> Its true, people dont care who represents them anymore..


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Inspector

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



Feds say these photos show Ms. Wilkerson stuffing payoff money into her bra. Other photos have also been made available to the press.


----------



## Robert35

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

What goes around comes around


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

That makes three senators in a row from the 2nd Suffolk to be indicted/arrested by the feds.

Who wants to bet she _still _won't do any time?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



Delta784 said:


> Who wants to bet she _still _won't do any time?


with free them all Duval on her side she will do no time

Legal Expert: Wilkerson Will Likely See Jail Time

*View: Slideshow of Evidence Photos
Read: Wilkerson Arrested*

*Read: Jon Keller's Blog*








Sen. Diane Wilkerson refused to speak to reporters after being released from jail on $50,000 bail. 
WBZ

BOSTON (WBZ) ― As Sen. Diane Wilkerson was released from jail Tuesday on $50,000 after she was arrested on federal charges of attempted extortion, many are wondering if she will actually see any jail time.

Agents say Wilkerson was caught on video taking some of the $23,000 in bribes from undercover agents posing as businessmen.

If convicted, Wilkerson faces up to 20 years in prison, plus fines of $250,000 on each count.

Legal analyst and former prosecutor Jennifer Roman says the evidence against Wilkerson is overwhelming.

"I wouldn't want to be defense counsel, I'll tell you that," Roman said. "The evidence includes very incriminating statements by Diane Wilkerson herself on tape, and there are photographs. What else could the prosecution ask for?"

_What are odds that case will actually go to trial? 
_
"I think it's highly unlikely this case will go to trial," Roman said. "There is so much evidence here. We're only seeing one side, but what we've seen so far is pretty incriminating. Diane Wilkerson's counsel is probably saying to her right now, if all this evidence is true and this all pans out, what they (prosecutors) say they have they actually have, let's talk plea.

"Let's try to minimize your jail sentence. Let's try to minimize the amount of fine that you'll have to pay. Let's basically try to get out as little damage to you as possible."

_What's the likelihood Wilkerson will see jail time? _

"I think Diane Wilkerson will see jail time," Roman said. "It's going to become a question of how much. Because it's 20 years maximum if she was to go to trial, if all the factors were in place and the judge felt 20 years was warranted. It's more likely that she will see a couple of years and probably a lengthy probation period with a very hefty fine."

http://wbztv.com/local/dianne.wilkerson.diane.2.850860.html


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

I am evilly cackling with glee at Wilkerson's downfall...it couldn't have happened to a nicer politician!

I hope you rot in jail for 20 years....


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

The governor issued a statement today calling the allegations against Wilkerson "troubling and sad."
Senate President Therese Murray, who has campaigned with Wilkerson in the past, said she was seeking an investigation by the Senate Ethics Committee. Murray also said she would seek to have Wilkerson removed from her post as chairwoman of the Joint Committee on State Administration and Regulatory Oversight.

Senate Republican Leader Richard Tisei called on her to resign.


----------



## NewEngland2007

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Nelzon Muntz said it best: HA HA!


----------



## pahapoika

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

actually feel bad for old Diane. thought she could wheel and deal with all the crooks at the state house , but didn't have the juice or connections to keep out of jail.

not that she didn't have it coming , but there's a hell of a lot more carpet baggers that could go up the river with her


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



kwflatbed said:


> The governor issued a statement today calling the allegations against Wilkerson "troubling and sad."
> Senate President Therese Murray, who has campaigned with Wilkerson in the past, said she was seeking an investigation by the Senate Ethics Committee. Murray also said she would seek to have Wilkerson removed from her post as chairwoman of the Joint Committee on State Administration and Regulatory Oversight.
> 
> Senate RINO Leader Richard Tisei called on her to resign.


FIFY.


----------



## caesar

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

I was disgusted with this puke of a person dating back to when we were forced to listen to her DWB garbage in my RTT. This couldn't have happened to a better person. .


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Wilkerson To Continue Campaign Amid Bribery Charges*

*State Senator Accused Of Taking Money From Undercover Agents*

POSTED: 2:36 pm EDT October 29, 2008
UPDATED: 3:50 pm EDT October 29, 2008

*BOSTON -- *State Sen. Diane Wilkerson plans to continue her re-election campaign amid accusations that she took thousands of dollars in bribes from undercover agents posing as businessmen, according to the Boston Globe.

*Undercover Photos | PDF: Criminal Complaint*

The 53-year-old Democrat appeared in federal court Tuesday on charges of attempted extortion as a public official and theft of honest services as a state senator and was freed on $50,000 bond.
Wilkerson will announce her plans on Wednesday to go forward with her write-in campaign, the newspaper reported. She lost in the October Democratic primary race to challenger Sonia Chang-Diaz, but she hoped to win re-election with write-in votes.

Wilkerson allegedly accepted thousands of dollars in cash bribes at Beacon Hill area restaurants in exchange for her help securing a liquor license for a nightclub and her influence designating state land for private development. The FBI released a series of photos that allegedly show Wilkerson accepting cash. One photo shows the senator allegedly shoving money into her bra.

Meanwhile, Wilkerson's attorney urged against a rush to judgment.

"Despite the pictures that the United States attorney has chosen to show just a week before the election, I'm sure you know that there's a context to every one of the interactions you've been told about," Max Stern said.

Her legal troubles are only the latest in a string of controversies that have swirled around her since her 1992 election to the Statehouse, including tax evasion charges and accusations of lying in connection with a murder case.

It was two months ago that Wilkerson told NewsCenter 5 that her problems were behind her. The senator had just been hit with a $10,000 fine by the attorney general's office for campaign finance violations.

In a career of alleged financial and ethical wrongdoing it was not her first penalty, but during the interview, she said it was her last.

"Oh, it's done. There is nothing. No outstanding matter," Wilkerson said in late August as she prepared for a tough primary election that she would go on to lose.

She was confident that was the last of her problems.

"I think it's a character flaw, " Wilkerson said.

She was not contrite about her checkered past of tax evasion, house arrest and a suspended law license. She suggested her problems resulted from selflessness.

"You know why I say that because no matter how much I know, I have never been able to put my own stuff priority of importance over other people that I see that I think need me more," she said.

The one-time welfare mother who worked her way through law school and eventually to Beacon Hill as a champion of good government was feeling proud about her legislative accomplishments.

"I think I've come off the most productive two-year term," she said.

This was the period that the FBI said she was engaging in old-school political corruption.

Wilkerson gave NewsCenter 5 an example of how her concern for others sometimes puts her and her family second.

"I've had days when I go home and probably two or three times, I turn on the lights and the lights doesn't don't come on. And I say, 'God, when did I last pay an electric bill?'" Wilkerson said.

She said that her career choice as a legislator had caused severe financial struggle.

"That shift from leaving the private sector and coming here -- taking the $60,000 pay cut. I was a partner then. I had $35,000. I will tell you that was a major adjustment for me. Thought I had a plan for how I was going to do it. So the plan didn't work out, and so it's not that simple," Wilkerson said.

*Previous Stories:* 

October 29, 2008: Campaign: Wilkerson May Issue Statement On Bribery Case 
October 28, 2008: FBI: State Senator Wilkerson Charged With Taking Bribes
October 28, 2008: Voters React To Wilkerson Charges
October 28, 2008: Lawmakers React To Wilkerson Arrest

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/17840026/detail.html


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Na na na na na na na na na hey hey hey your gone. Feds don't play someones going to pay. Let's see if she believes in no sniching


----------



## BartA1

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

I for one would love to see Sen Wilkerson plead not guilty and take the stand in her own defense. The AUSA would tear her to pieces, but alas she will probably take a plea deal get a couple years at some cushy fed halfway house. The only hope is she gives up a few other corrupt pols and opens up a few more elected spots.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



caesar said:


> I was disgusted with this puke of a person dating back to when we were forced to listen to her *DWB* garbage in my RTT. This couldn't have happened to a better person. .


Driving While Black ??????


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Wilkerson* 
_"You know why I say that because no matter how much I know, I have never been able to put my own stuff priority of importance over other people that I see that I think need me more," she said._

I know I just woke up and am a little groggy, but did she join Masscops...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



7costanza said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilkerson*
> _"You know why I say that because no matter how much I know, I have never been able to put my own stuff priority of importance over other people that I see that I think need me more," she said._
> 
> I know I just woke up and am a little groggy, but did she join Masscops...


Not unless she snuck in when I was not looking


----------



## DeputyFife

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Did anyone else see Mayor Menino's reaction when he saw the pictures. The expression on his face was priceless...I can only imagine what he was mumbling to himself...


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



BartA1 said:


> . . . . she will probably take a plea deal get a couple years at some cushy fed halfway house.


I'm holding out hope that we can lobby to get our prisons changed to "co-ed" so that she can be put in a cell with Joseph Druce.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Experts say officials could flip Dianne Wilkerson*

By Laurel J. Sweet and Hillary Chabot 
Hit with howitzer-powered allegations... 


12 Comments


Dianne, that's no way for a lady to behave
Menino: I wasn't a target of probe
Feds' complaint details 'Parcel 8' land deal
Wilkerson vows to continue run 
Senators consider penalties for Wilkerson

Boston Herald


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Senate Moves To Expel Wilkerson

BOSTON (WBZ) ― The State Senate voted unanimously Thursday afternoon on a motion to expel *State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson* from the Senate.

*State Sen. Michael Morrissey* introduced the motion earlier in the day in an informal session at the State House.

If Wilkerson refuses to resign, the issue would be handed over to the Ethics Committee, which would then remove her.

"We don't have a reaction," Wilkerson campaign spokesman Boyce Slayman told WBZ before the informal vote.

"She will not be going to the Senate," he said.

Instead, Wilkerson will campaign in her district Thursday afternoon, going door-to-door speaking with constituents.

Federal prosecutors have charged Wilkerson with accepting $23,500 in bribes from undercover agents posing as businessmen. She was arrested Tuesday.

Morrissey, a Democrat from Quincy, is one of *several people* who were reportedly subpoenaed by investigators.

At this point, Wilkerson is the only target of the investigation, and authorities only want to talk to those who dealt with her.

http://wbztv.com/local/dianne.wilkerson.bribery.2.852425.html

Big Names Pulled Into Wilkerson Probe

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Several powerful people who dealt with *State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson* are now being dragged into her corruption case by investigators.

At this point, Wilkerson is the only target of the investigation, and authorities only want to talk to those who dealt with her.

Boston Mayor Tom Menino told *WBZ Radio* he has received a subpoena.

He said investigators have asked him for any e-mails or phone messages he may have held onto in the past eighteen months.

According to the *Boston Globe*, "federal authorities blanketed the State House and City Hall with subpoenas."

Senate President Therese Murray, Senator Michael Morrissey of Quincy, City Councilor Chuck Turner, and the developers of Columbus Center are some of the names on the long list obtained by the paper.

Read more in *Matt Viser's article*.

WBZ has learned Morrissey moved to *expel Wilkerson* from the Senate in an informal session Thursday.

Sen. Bruce E. Tarr (R-Gloucester) told the *Boston Herald* he fears Wilkerson's arrest has opened a can of worms.

*"One of the things we rely on prosecutors for is their judgment to look at the evidence and determine who is charged. That said, I would be surprised if there wasn't further investigation work to be done here," Tarr said, adding a discussion in the affidavit detailing different bribe amounts for politicians read like "a how-to manual."
*
Read more in the story by *Laurel Sweet and Hillary Chabot*.

Wilkerson *announced Wednesday* she will continue her write-in campaign, despite her arrest.

Her opponent, Sonia Chang-Diaz, has no public events before Election Day.

http://wbztv.com/local/dianne.wilkerson.bribery.2.852351.html


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

I think we should pitch in to buy this for Senator Wilkerson and mail it to her campaign HQ;


----------



## Channy1984

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Like I never saw this coming.


----------



## frapmpd24

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



kwflatbed said:


> *Wilkerson To Continue Campaign Amid Bribery Charges*
> 
> *State Senator Accused Of Taking Money From Undercover Agents*
> *according to the Boston Globe.*
> 
> *She was confident that was the last of her problems.*
> 
> _Way wrong on that Diane, maybe having family in the Suffolk D.A.'s Office has kept you out of the clink, but the Feds rarely play that game _
> 
> *"I think it's a character flaw, " Wilkerson said.*
> 
> _Yeah, it is called being a criminal:_
> 
> _1) Campaign Finance Cheat_
> _2) Tax Cheat_
> _3) Perjury_
> _4) Sanctioned Lawyer (and hopefully soon to be disbarred)_
> _5) Corruption_
> 
> *She suggested her problems resulted from selflessness. *
> 
> _No, just greed and criminal ways..._
> 
> *"You know why I say that because no matter how much I know, I have never been able to put my own stuff priority of importance over other people that I see that I think need me more," she said. *
> 
> _Obviously the only thing that has needed more is the bra. Meanwhile, her constituants still believe her BS, as seen in the interviews by the news reporters. Pretty sad that she has all of them baffled all these years._
> 
> *The one-time welfare mother who worked her way through law school and eventually to Beacon Hill as a champion of good government was feeling proud about her legislative accomplishments. *
> 
> _Champion of good government? Didn't the crimes start only a few years after she was elected? 13 years later the good government she has championed is catching up with her._
> 
> *Wilkerson gave NewsCenter 5 an example of how her concern for others sometimes puts her and her family second. *
> 
> *"I've had days when I go home and probably two or three times, I turn on the lights and the lights doesn't don't come on. And I say, 'God, when did I last pay an electric bill?'" Wilkerson said.*
> 
> _Boo Hoo... I really feel bad for a STATE SENATOR who on top of a CUSHY SALARY to introduce legislation can't find five minutes to write out a check for electricity. I mean, how difficult is it to write a few paragraphs into law, talk out of the side of your mouth, tell people what they want to hear and (most importantly) hit the bars with colleagues._
> 
> _Maybe she should have used some of the cash stuffed in her bra and paid it at the grocery store service desk._
> 
> *She said that her career choice as a legislator had caused severe financial struggle.*
> 
> _Obviously not that severe, the money is flying in so quick after shaking down people, politicians, and (HA, HA) the FBI in the community, that she just chose to not to funnel it right to her bank account._
> 
> *"That shift from leaving the private sector and coming here -- taking the $60,000 pay cut. I was a partner then. I had $35,000. I will tell you that was a major adjustment for me. Thought I had a plan for how I was going to do it. So the plan didn't work out, and so it's not that simple," Wilkerson said. *
> 
> _Go do some defense work. The large majority of the senators and representatives are doing work on the side as it is. As everyone is telling us in blogs, articles, etc: "Go get a part-time job like the rest of us..."_


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

I wonder if they will be looking into her lying to help her nephew with his murder charge...


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



> Several powerful people who dealt with State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson are now being dragged into her corruption case by investigators.
> 
> At this point, Wilkerson is the only target of the investigation, and authorities only want to talk to those who dealt with her.
> 
> Boston Mayor Tom Menino told WBZ Radio he has received a subpoena.
> 
> He said investigators have asked him for any e-mails or phone messages he may have held onto in the past eighteen months.
> 
> According to the Boston Globe, "federal authorities blanketed the State House and City Hall with subpoenas."
> 
> Senate President Therese Murray, Senator Michael Morrissey of Quincy, City Councilor Chuck Turner, and the developers of Columbus Center are some of the names on the long list obtained by the paper.


Hehehehehehe......_(more evil madman cackling from this end of the computer)_. The only thing that could make me happier is if Obama got caught in a corruption scam!


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Ive spent the last half hr trying to find a story on the net tying her to Obama....anyone know if they had any dealings...they must have..


----------



## pahapoika

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

wonder why the Feds didn't put a wire on her and rope in more politicians ?


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

You believe the balls on this woman, she says she is not stepping down...


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



7costanza said:


> You believe the balls on this woman, she says she is not stepping down...


Why should she? She's never really been held accountable for a damn thing in her life so why start now?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Dianne Wilkerson vows to fight on*

By Jessica Heslam
Embattled state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson called the Senate's request... 


47 Comments

Video

Gallery

Poll


*Carr*: Bra-zen Di has tricks up her sleeve
*Gelzinis*: Solons turned blind eye to 'madness' for too long
*Editorial*: Senate finally wakes up
Now foes, many pols were recently friends


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Wilkerson Withdraws From Senate Race








Wilkerson made the announcement at a news conference at the Charles St. AME Church in Roxbury with leaders from the anti-crime Boston TenPoint Coalition and the Black Ministerial Alliance. 
WBZ

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Embattled *state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson* said Friday she is withdrawing from her race for re-election, but she did not resign, despite being under intense pressure to step down.

*ENDING CAMPAIGN, NOT QUITTING
*
"As of this moment today, I am certainly announcing the suspension, the termination, the cessation - I want to make it clear - that we are suspending any further campaign. I am withdrawing from this campaign."

"The discussion that has been swirling around resignation, I am making no decision and no discussion about that today."

"What I will commit to you is that we will have that discussion and an announcement on Wednesday, November 5."

*LAST MINUTE CHANGE OF PLANS*

Wilkerson made the announcement at a news conference at the Charles St. AME Church in Roxbury with leaders from the anti-crime Boston TenPoint Coalition and the Black Ministerial Alliance.








*Watch Wilkerson's Announcement*

The leaders planned to hold a news conference to urge Wilkerson to resign, but she spoke with them at the last minute and the 10 a.m. event was delayed two hours to make arrangements for Wilkerson to speak.

*WHAT'S NEXT?
*
Wikerson did not take any questions from reporters. She said she will have another statement on her future next Wednesday, the day after Election Day.

"On Wednesday morning, the 5th of November there will be a further announcement about the continuancy of my term as the State senator moving towards the 4th of January," she said.

She was waging a write-in campaign for her seat, after losing a very close Democratic primary to Sonia Chang-Diaz in September.

Wilkerson was *arrested by the FBI Tuesday* and charged with accepting $23,500 from undercover agents she thought were businessmen in exchange for political favors.

Senators unanimously passed a resolution Thursday *urging her to resign*.

The non-binding resolution also cites Wilkerson's past legal problems, which include a term of house arrest for failure to pay her income taxes. She also was stripped Thursday of her committee posts, including as chair of the Committee on State Administration and Regulatory Oversight.

Senate President Therese Murray said members are upset about the "shadow of doubt" Wilkerson placed on them.

On Thursday night, Wilkerson said in a statement that it was unreasonable to ask her to step down immediately. "A decision to leave this district without representation, even for 60 days, is one that cannot and should not be made in a matter of hours," she said.

The Senate has also referred Wilkerson's case to its Ethics Committee, which will investigate and report back to the Senate if Wilkerson refuses to step down.

Wilkerson is free on $50,000 unsecured bond.

"This has been an extraordinary week," she told reporters.

"It may sound strange to hear me say this, but I feel like I'm a blessed person."

http://wbztv.com/local/dianne.wilkerson.ends.2.853134.html


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



> On Thursday night, Wilkerson said in a statement that it was unreasonable to ask her to step down immediately. "A decision to leave this district without representation, even for 60 days, is one that cannot and should not be made in a matter of hours," she said.


*That district hasn't been represented by you in the past 15 years Dianne. Why all of a sudden do you care now?* *Your hand has been caught in the cookie jar / bra and you think that within the next 60 days that you can still be an effective representative of the district? *
*C'mon D, fall on your sword and give up the rest of the dirty pols to save yourself. We here at MC.com will be waiting.

*


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

*Bye Bye Wilkerson*

BOSTON - 
The Massachusetts state senator who was photographed by the FBI allegedly stuffing bribe money under her sweater has ended her write-in campaign for re-election. 
Dianne Wilkerson announced her decision today, three days after she was arrested by FBI agents. 
The Senate voted Thursday to urge Wilkerson to resign. But she said today she would make no announcement on her final months in office until after Tuesday's election. 
Wilkerson is charged with attempted extortion as a public official and theft of honest services as a state senator. She is accused of accepting $23,500 in bribes from undercover agents she believed were businessmen. 
An FBI affidavit included a series of still photographs from video recordings allegedly showing Wilkerson accepting the money, in one case stuffing cash inside her bra.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

She may win anyway.

Can't you just picture the weepy press conference attended by Chuck Turner, Minister Don Muhammad, et al? "The voters have spoken and I must abide by their wishes to continue serving the district".


----------



## Inspector

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

"She may win anyway."

That's exactly what I think she has in mind while she waits to see. Then the Senate would be accused of being racist if they tried to deny that district their elected representative

I would hope, as I think so do the Senators, that she will not get her dream.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Today I heard a juicy rumor that the owner of one of the places where Wilkerson accepted her bribes is going to change the name of the place.

*Old Name: Fill-A-Buster*










*New Name: Fill-Your-Bust-Up








*


----------



## HELPMe

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

The best part of this was, i think it was fox news or channel 7, interviewed some black guy about it and he said that he was still going to vote for her just because she was the only black woman in the senate.

If i said I was voting for McCain because he was white, I would be the racist.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



HELPMe said:


> The best part of this was, i think it was fox news or channel 7, interviewed some black guy about it and he said that he was still going to vote for her just because she was the only black woman in the senate.


I wonder if that same guy voted for Alan Keyes in 2000 when he was the only black candidate from a major party running for President?


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



caesar said:


> I was disgusted with this puke of a person dating back to when we were forced to listen to her DWB garbage in my RTT. This couldn't have happened to a better person. .


I know what you're talking about...and isn't it verboten in P&P to associate with known felons...but was invited to speak at the SPA 



Sniper said:


> Driving While Black ??????


Yes.



DeputyFife said:


> Did anyone else see Mayor Menino's reaction when he saw the pictures. The expression on his face was priceless...I can only imagine what he was mumbling to himself...


I'm not a big fan of VB on Fox25 but that bit he showed with Menino rolling his eyes and shrugging his shoulders was precious.



Delta784 said:


> I wonder if that same guy voted for Alan Keyes in 2000 when he was the only black candidate from a major party running for President?


Right party, wrong man, at the wrong time.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Boston Herald:

*Hell to pay: Ministers turn up heat on Dianne Wilkerson to step down*

By Joe Dwinell
Disgraced state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson must relinquish her seat by Wednesday or face the wrath of the city's... 


8 Comments

Gallery


Gov. Deval Patrick plans ethics reforms
Herald editorial: Cleaning up here . . .
Feds hope BRA full of info
Source: Subpoena tags pol in probe


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Top ten ways to tell if Dianne Wilkerson is your State Senator: *

10. Offers to get your kid into the kindergarten of your choice for $500.

9. Drop boxes on street corners for parking tickets that need fixing.

8. Help Wanted ads for state positions list how much the jobs cost, not how much

they pay.

7. "Adopt A Highway" sign in her driveway.

6. Trick or Treaters have to bring HER candy.

5. New Cable Access program airs: "Flip This Formerly State-Owned Lot."

4. Local kid with lemonade stand able to obtain liquor license.

3. Playground next door shows up for sale on Craigslist.

2. local neighborhood greasy spoon changes its name from Fill-A-Buster to "Fill-My-Bust-Up.".

And, the number one way you can tell if Dianne Wilkerson is your State Senator:

1. You work in the Lingerie Department and this lady wants to return her Wonderbra because "the money keeps slipping out."
​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Diehard supporters back Dianne Wilkerson's bid*

*By Laurel J. Sweet
*Monday, November 3, 2008









Photo by Matthew Healy 
'SHE LET US DOWN': Grace Sanabria, who works at the Elegance Beauty Salon in Roxbury, said state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson was doing a good job but got too greedy.

They wore "Stick With Dianne" tags over their hearts and consoled each other over plates of homemade stick-to-your-ribs food.
But the allegiance of dozens of troubled state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson*'s supporters fell short yesterday of persuading her to jump back into tomorrow's election.
"People in there clearly didn't want her to stop. Everybody there was sad," said one of the faithful, speaking on condition of anonymity. Wilkerson, 54, partied privately with friends and campaign workers at the headquarters of her suspended re-election campaign in Roxbury.
"She faces the reality of what's going on," the supporter said. "I think it's pretty final."
Wilkerson was hit last week with federal charges she pocketed $23,500 in bribe money from a government informant and undercover FBI agent to throw her political muscle behind back-door bids for a liquor license and a real estate deal. She was even caught on camera allegedly stuffing payola into her bra.
Yesterday, Wilkerson used a back door to avoid reporters.
Wilkerson, who was defeated in the primary by Democratic challenger *Sonia Chang-Diaz*, suspended her sticker campaign Friday, but has so far ignored her Senate colleagues' unanimous demand she resign.
The supporter said Wilkerson did not bring up her legal woes yesterday. "I don't think anyone expected her to," he said, describing the lameduck legislator as "sounding very upbeat."
Voters in Wilkerson's district canvassed by the Herald gave a big thumbs up to her decision to suspend her campaign, as most said she won't be getting their write-in vote.
"Hell no!" exclaimed Tony Morant, 50, of Roxbury. "Dianne's been a bad girl. She let the state down, period. What's wrong is wrong."
Wilkerson got a big thumbs down from all the ladies at Elegance Beauty Salon in Roxbury.
"She let us down," said Grace Sanabria, 48, assistant to the manager. "She was doing a good job and she ruined it. She got too greedy."
Gareth Kinkead, 52, of the South End, said he would "probably not" vote for Wilkerson unless she publicly came out with her side of the story.
"I was shocked," he said about his reaction was to Wilkerson's arrest last Tuesday.
But another voter, Triola Ellerbe, 41, of Dorchester, said she's giving Wilkerson the benefit of the doubt.
"I'm going to vote for her," Ellerbe said. "Everybody makes mistakes. I believe somebody set her up."

Dianne Wilkerson - Nov. 3:

+ *Fitzgerald*: Wilkerson's sad fall

(17) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politi...k_Dianne_Wilkerson_s_bid/srvc=home&position=1


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



> "I'm going to vote for her," Ellerbe said. "Everybody makes mistakes. I believe somebody set her up."
> 
> 
> 
> And let me guess....you voted for Deval and your voting for Obama...what a shocker..
Click to expand...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Wilkerson Announcement Expected Wednesday

BOSTON (WBZ) ― One day after Sonia-Chang Diaz cruised to victory in the Second Suffolk senate district, the woman who currently holds that seat is expected to make an announcement regarding her future.

Sen. Dianne Wilkerson was *arrested on federal bribery charges *last week. Despite calls from her colleagues to step down immediately, Wilkerson has not done so.

On Friday Wilkerson suspended her re-election campaign, clearing the way for Sonia Chang-Diaz to win 92% of the vote. Chang-Diaz will not be sworn into the senate until January.

Last Thursday, the state senate took the unprecedented step of voting unanimously on a resolution *urging Sen. Wilkerson to resign*. The following day she announced, while she would no longer seek re-election, she was unprepared to step aside.

"A decision to leave this district without representation, even for 60 days, is one that cannot and should not be made in a matter of hours," Wilkerson said. "What I will commit to you is that we will have that discussion and an announcement on Wednesday, November 5."








*Watch Wilkerson's Campaign Announcement*

That brings us to today and an expected announcement from Wilkerson on what will become of her senate seat for the next two months.

http://wbztv.com/politics/dianne.wilkerson.ends.2.856859.html


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Here's a cute video that's airing on YouTube:


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*I hear there's another shoe that could be dropped in another Boston representatives district. Very very hush hush. I doubt it will ever make the papers because of the "sensativity" issue. You didn't hear it here though. HC*


----------



## Guest

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*HousingCop*, please tell us -- the suspense is killing me!!!

I'm sorry for just posting the link without an explanation. I try to not do that because sometimes those surprise video links can lead me to places I'd rather not go! For anyone who didn't have time to click on the video link, it's a little tribute to Dianne Wilkerson and Deval Patrick, revealing them to be the true pieces of crap officials that they are.

The video runs a slideshow of the FBI's irrefutable evidence photos of Wilkerson. Meanwhile, Patrick's recorded voice mail message to voters -- the one in which he begs them to re-elect Wilkerson because she's such a good and honorable senator -- plays in the background. It was done in a pretty clever way and, unfortunately, it underscores how screwed we are by having these scumbags in power. Surely Patrick knew Wilkerson was a crook long before the FBI pictures came to light. Hell, I'm not a big wig official in Boston and EVEN I KNEW IT years ago. That's why Patrick sucks. Mumbles, too.

Anyway, *HC*, if you have more dirt we'd love to hear. Maybe you can just anonymously leak it to the media. I hear that the fast-track to Fox25 News is: [email protected] .


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Wilkerson reportedly ID's FBI source*

*Cooperating witness called a longtime ally*








Ron Wilburn has supported Dianne Wilkerson. 
By Donovan Slack and Jonathan Saltzman

Globe Staff /

Only slivers of him are visible in grainy FBI surveillance photographs: the crisp white cuff of a dress shirt, a close-up of a palm, hands pressing neat folds of cash toward state Senator Dianne Wilkerson.

DiscussCOMMENTS (16)

Officially, he is CW, or the "cooperating witness." Working with the FBI, he allegedly gave Wilkerson thousands of dollars ostensibly for help in obtaining a liquor license - all the while secretly videotaping and audiotaping the transactions, according to a 32-page government affidavit. The FBI has declined to disclose the individual's name.
But Wilkerson has confided to close associates that the figure who led the FBI to her is a man she knows quite well: He is 69-year-old Ron Wilburn, said three of those associates in separate interviews. If true, it creates a plot line rich with irony and tragedy.
Wilburn is a longtime friend and active political supporter of Wilkerson's; he is described as a minor entrepreneur and a "gentlemanly" presence in Boston's black neighborhoods; he has publicly said in the past that he feels it is his responsibility to help other minorities gain an advantage in life.
Yet in the twilight of his career, if Wilkerson is correct, his cooperation with authorities has led to the political downfall of the only black state senator in Massachusetts. At the same time, his believed role undermines one of Wilkerson's core assertions throughout her troubled career: that her legal and ethical issues are manufactured by forces outside her community.
"I don't know what you're talking about," Wilburn said in a brief telephone call with a reporter shortly after Wilkerson's arrest, before hanging up. Wilburn, who has not been charged with any crime in the case, did not respond to repeated requests for interviews, including messages left at the Revere apartment where he lives with his wife and daughter.
Wilburn is a longtime consultant to minority business ventures in Boston who was perhaps best known for his association in the 1980s with one of the city's most prominent black entrepreneurs, the late Bertram M. Lee. Wilburn later helped manage a nightclub in Roxbury, Mirage at Estelle's, where he hosted fund-raising events for Wilkerson.
With his slight build and what acquaintances characterized as an affable, polite manner, Wilburn is described as a steady family man with no criminal record. Often, the FBI recruits cooperating witnesses from the ranks of criminals. That makes Wilburn an unusual figure in an FBI sting.
Wilkerson, who announced Wednesday that she plans to resign from the Senate, did not return messages seeking comment. Among the questions that remain unanswered is what motivated the confidential witness to cooperate with the FBI and the office of US Attorney Michael J. Sullivan.
If the public corruption case against Wilkerson goes to trial in US District Court in Boston, the confidential witness would be unmasked so that a jury could assess credibility.

Three Pages:

Next

http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2008/11/10/wilkerson_reportedly_ids_fbi_source/


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

I guess Ron will be keeping a low "gentlemanly" profile around 'the berry" for awhile...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Dianne Wilkerson says she can't afford lawyer*

*By Laurel J. Sweet 
*Monday, November 17, 2008









Photo by Herald file 
SEEKING CHARITY: State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson, left, is seeking free legal representation.

State Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson*, whose checkered career crashed last month when an FBI photo of her allegedly stuffing $1,000 into her bra was made public, now tells a federal judge she's too poor for her lawyer.
Attorney Max D. Stern is sticking by Wilkerson, however, and Friday asked U.S. District Court Magistrate Judge Timothy S. Hillman to appoint him the charity case.
Hillman has not yet responded. Reached yesterday, Stern declined to comment.
Since her arrest Oct. 28 on extortion and public corruption charges, all new court filings - including the lame-duck pol's financial affidavit supporting her want of legal aid - have been completely or partially sealed.
Wilkerson, 53, whose days on Beacon Hill are numbered with this month's election of political neophyte *Sonia Chang-Diaz*, 30, of Jamaica Plain to succeed her in the 2nd Suffolk Senate seat, is not due back in court until Dec. 8 for a probable cause hearing. She's been keeping court staff plenty busy in the meantime.
Little remains intact of the four-page conditions of release Hillman set for Wilkerson less than three weeks ago after she was accused of taking $23,500 in bribes from undercover operatives to sway a real estate deal and secure a nightclub liquor license.
She was ordered to maintain her residence in Boston, but is now asking Hillman to allow her to live at two additional addresses, both of which are sealed. A ruling from Hillman is still pending.
Wilkerson was originally forbidden to have contact with any potential witnesses in her case. But Hillman has relaxed that condition to let her mingle with 17 of the government's witnesses, whose names are all sealed. The two sides may not discuss the ongoing investigation.
She was barred from tearing up any piece of paper or document in her State House office or at her home, including personal bills and newspaper advertisements. Now, however, Hillman is permitting Wilkerson to "separate any documents that she wishes to dispose of," and letting prosecutors sort through the waste for anything they want to keep as potential evidence.

(23) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politics/view/2008_11_17_Dianne_Wilkerson/srvc=home&position=2


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

She's Clay Davis from "The Wire"


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



> State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson, left, is seeking free legal representation


Another shitbag looking for a handout...and im sure they are linng up to hand out money to her....


----------



## BB-59

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

Oh, come on everyone we all know it is Sarah Palins fault and the Republicans. And if that does not fly how about discrimination?

Lets face it, people beleive what they want to beleive. Hey, she received backing by Duval, so what does that tell you about the "Cadilac Man"? Did he not try to get his former company a no bid deal when he first became Gov?

Can anyone name 1, just 1 campaign promise he has kept?


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



> Can anyone name 1, just 1 campaign promise he has kept?


Yes ...he promised to put 1,000 Cops on the Street......Im sure you all know where Im going with this one..


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Wilkerson Indicted On 8 Attempted Extortion Counts*

BOSTON (AP) ― State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson, photographed by the FBI allegedly *stuffing bribe money under her sweater*, has been indicted on eight counts of attempted extortion.








*Read the indictment*

Prosecutors filed a criminal complaint in October alleging Wilkerson accepted cash payments between June 2007 and October 2008. The formal grand jury indictment was handed up Tuesday.

The indictment also seeks the forfeiture of the more than $23,500 in payments allegedly made to the Boston Democrat by undercover agents and a cooperating witness during the 18-month investigation.

If convicted, Wilkerson faces up to 20 years in prison, three years of supervised release and a $250,000 fine on each of the eight charges.

Wilkerson, who is free on a $50,000 unsecured bond, has said there is "more to this story."

A call to her lawyer was not immediately returned Tuesday.

Wilkerson lost her re-election bid in the September primary to fellow Democrat Sonia Chang-Diaz.

http://wbztv.com/politics/Sen.Dianne.Wilkerson.2.867966.html


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*



> Wilkerson, who is free on a $50,000 unsecured bond, has said there is "more to this story."


I'm sure she means, more money-for-favors and extorting her position for personal gain.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Diane Wilkerson Arrested BY FBI*

*Sen. Dianne Wilkerson Resigns Amid Bribery Charges*

BOSTON (WBZ) ― 
State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson has resigned, three weeks after the FBI released photographs of her allegedly *stuffing bribe money under her sweater*.








*Read Wilkerson's Handwritten Letter*

Wilkerson spent part of Wednesday at her State House office packing.

She issued a statement saying she would have no further comment.

Senate President Therese Murray announced the resignation in chambers just after noon.

"This has been a trying time for the Senate, but this chamber and its members have stood too long, and served too well, to be shaken by the actions of any individual," she said.

"And though one person may cast a temporary shadow, we are too strong, too determined and too righteous as a collective body to allow any doubt to linger."

"Today, Dianne Wilkerson has made the right decision."

"I don't know if we will ever hear an apology from those who should offer one &#8230; I hope we do someday."

On Tuesday, Wilkerson was federally indicted on eight counts of attempted extortion.








*Read the indictment*

Wilkerson was arrested in late October, accused of taking cash payments between June 2007 and October 2008. The indictment also seeks to regain the more than $23,500 in payments allegedly made to the Boston Democrat by undercover agents and a cooperating witness during the 18-month investigation.

If convicted, Wilkerson faces up to 20 years in prison, three years of supervised release and a $250,000 fine on each of the eight charges.

Wilkerson, who is free on a $50,000 unsecured bond, has said there is "more to this story."

She lost her re-election bid in the September primary to fellow Democrat Sonia Chang-Diaz.

Gov. Deval Patrick, who supported Wilkerson in the Democratic primary she lost, said he wasn't surprised by her decision Wednesday.

"I think the time is here. There is a cloud over the whole Legislature on account of these charges and others," Patrick said as he left his office.

"Still, on a human level, it's sad and deeply personally disappointing."

http://wbztv.com/local/Senator.Dianne.Wilkerson.2.868553.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner arrested in bribery case*









Photo by Herald staff (File) 
Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner.

Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner was arrested at City Hall on federal bribery charges early this morning - two days after his fellow lawmaker disgraced state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson* was indicted for selling Beacon Hill influence for $23,500 in bribe monies, the Herald has learned.
Turner was arrested on charges that are connected to the Wilkerson probe, said FBI spokeswoman Gail Marcinkiewicz.
Turner, who lives in Roxbury, was arrested just after 7 a.m. at City Hall, said Marcinkiewicz.
Turner - a staunch supporter of Wilkerson's even after she lost her bid for reelection in the primary - was among the politicians named in the 32-page FBI affidavit that was released after Wilkerson's arrest at her Roxbury home three weeks ago.
Turner was arrested on a federal warrant from the U.S. Attorney's Office, the FBI tells the Herald.
Turner will be arraigned this morning in Worcester Federal Court this morning.
"There will be more details to follow," Marcinkiewicz said.
She said Turner is in FBI custody.

This story is developing. Check back later for additional information.

(13) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...cilor_Churck_Turner_arrested_in_bribery_case/


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner arrested in bribery case*

*"Honest Chuck" Turner arrested? You could have knocked me over with a feather........*


> "There will be more details to follow," Marcinkiewicz said.


*I am sure there will be Gail. There always is.*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner arrested in bribery case*

​​


​
AP Photo​
*TURNER ARREST*

*Uncut:* Menino Reaction To Turner Arrest

*PDF:* FBI Complaint Against Chuck Turner

*Discuss:* Turner Arrest

*Feds Charge Hub City Councilor With Bribery*

*Chuck Turner Accused Of Taking Cash, Lying *

*BOSTON -- *Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner was arrested by federal authorities Friday morning and charged with taking a $1,000 bribe and lying to federal officials about it.

Turner, 68, was arrested at Boston City Hall and was scheduled to appear in Federal Court in Worcester, Mass., on Friday, FBI officials said.

In a criminal complaint released by the U.S. attorney's office, Turner was charged with attempted extortion under color of official right and making false statements.

According to the affidavit, Turner took a $1,000 bribe from a confidential informant in exchange for his efforts to secure a liquor license for a proposed nightclub in the Crosstown area of Roxbury.

Turner had been working to set up City Council hearings on creating more liquor licenses in the city, according to the affidavit.

The affidavit alleges that the informant met with Turner in the city councilor's Roxbury office in August 2007 and gave Turner the money, saying, "You take your wife to dinner and ... have some fun," while Turner accepted the money, smiling, and saying "OK."

The FBI released surveillance photos of Turner allegedly taking the money. Investigators said they attempted to give Turner more cash at his City Council office later, but were prevented from doing because his assistant intruded on the transaction.

Former State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson was arrested last month and indicted this week on charges of allegedly taking more than $23,000 in bribes in exchange for getting the proposed Dejavu nightclub a liquor license and for her aid in a land development deal in her district, which is also Turner's City Council district in Roxbury.

Undercover photos of Wilkerson allegedly stuffing thousands of dollars into her bra at a Beacon Hill area restaurant were released as part of the investigation. Wilkerson resigned her Senate seat this week. She had already lost it to Sonia-Chang Diaz in the Democratic primary.

The complaint filed against Turner alleges that Turner was questioned by the FBI after Wilkerson was arrested. It says he acknowledged that he had talked to the chairman of the Boston Licensing Board, the Alcoholic Beverage Control Commission and the City Council president about the liquor license issue, but he denied knowing or ever taking cash from the confidential informant.

He allegedly commented about political corruption to the agents, saying, "If you took out all the corrupt politicians, you'd take out 90 percent and be left with us 10 percent."

Boston Mayor Thomas Menino said he did not think Turner's arrest was a sign that the bribery scandal is spreading from the State House to Boston City Hall.

"It's one individual. It's not City Hall. You can't judge a body by one individual. It's so unfortunate that things like this do happen in our business," Menino said.

Federal officials said the public deserves and expects honest service from public officials.

"Public officials who line their pockets with cash while claiming to act in the public interest, violate our laws and the trust and confidence of the public we serve," U.S. Attorney Michael Sullivan said.

Turner told the Jamaica Plain Gazette newspaper that an undercover FBI agent had visited his office in September 2007 wearing a hidden camera in an apparent "sting operation," as it investigated Wilkerson, but claimed it was an attempt to entrap him and intimidate his staff.

He said he has never taken a bribe.

First elected in 1999, the Harvard-educated Turner represents Boston's District 7, which includes Roxbury, Lower Roxbury, and parts of the Fenway, South End, Dorchester. The Ohio native has been a community activist in the city for more than 40 years.

If convicted, Turner faces up to 20 years imprisonment, 3 years of supervised release and a $250,000 fine on the attempted extortion charge.

He faces 5 years in imprisonment, 3 years of supervised release and a $250,000 fine on the false statements charge.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/18030911/detail.html


----------



## MCADPD24

*Re: Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner arrested in bribery case*

Hey, maybe Menino is crooked too?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner arrested in bribery case*

I wonder how many He'll rat out along with Wilkerson?


----------



## Duff112

*Re: Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner arrested in bribery case*

Just can't wait for the obligatory "Black Power salute" from Turner when he posts bail..

He's fighting against ****** again


----------



## kwflatbed

*Chuck Turner, Dianne Wilkerson, What's Next?*

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Boston city councilor Chuck Turner is the second city politician to be *arrested by the FBI* in the last month on bribery charges.

*WIDER PROBE?*

The investigation into corruption at City Hall and the State House has led to a second arrest.

Former state senator *Dianne Wilkerson was arrested Oct. 28* and indicted Tuesday on allegations she accepted $23,500 in bribes for arranging a liquor license and land transfer.

Turner, a staunch supporter of Wilkerson, is now charged with accepting $1,000 from the same confidential informant who said he paid bribes to Wilkerson.








*Read The Turner Criminal Complaint*

Turner denied the payment when confronted by FBI agents on the day Wilkerson was arrested.

*ARE OTHERS INVOLVED?*

According to the criminal complaint released Friday, Turner told the FBI agents after Wilkerson's arrest that corruption was pervasive among politicians.

"If you took out all corrupt politicians, you'd take out 90 percent and be left with us 10 percent," he said.

In the FBI affidavit in the Wilkerson case, undercover agents are described as asking a Wilkerson associate *"whether anyone needed to be paid to earn their support."*








*See page 27 of the Wilkerson complaint*

The associate said *Wilkerson deserved "the biggest chunk,"* but that *Wilkerson's House representative deserved $5,000* and other *"small timers"* she "orchestrates" *-- including a second House member and a Boston city councilor -- should be paid $1,000*.

None of the individuals was named, and the Wilkerson affidavit did not say if the money was ever paid.

Turner is Wilkerson's city councilor.

Wilkerson is represented in the House by *Rep. Byron Rushing*, a Boston Democrat who also received a subpoena.

There are no allegations of any wrongdoing against Rushing.

*WILKERSON AND TURNER*

Turner is a fellow African-American who is a Harvard-educated member of the Green-Rainbow Party. He also is a veteran community activist who has been on the City Council since 2000.

He complained about the FBI in the aftermath of Wilkerson's arrest.

Last week, he told the *Jamaica Plain Gazette* that an undercover FBI agent came to his office last year wearing a hidden video camera as part of the bureau's investigation of Wilkerson.

*OTHERS SUBPOENAED, BUT NOT IMPLICATED*

The FBI affidavit filed in connection with Wilkerson's case refers to Mayor Thomas Menino, City Council President Maureen Feeney, Senate President Therese Murray and *other city and state officials* -- most of whom have acknowledged receiving subpoenas in the case.

Menino, Feeney and Murray have denied any wrongdoing.

U.S. Attorney Michael Sullivan said Friday that Menino, other members of the Legislature and the governor's office were not targets of the ongoing probe.

He refused to expand beyond that when asked about City Hall employees or the city's Licensing Board, which includes gubernatorial appointees.

"This always casts a cloud over governments," Menino told reporters. "It's frustrating for me. It's very frustrating for me. We are supposed to be here to help people."

http://wbztv.com/local/chuck.turner.arrested.2.870449.html


----------



## Killjoy

> According to the criminal complaint released Friday, Turner told the FBI agents after Wilkerson's arrest that corruption was pervasive among politicians.
> 
> "If you took out all corrupt politicians, you'd take out 90 percent and be left with us 10 percent," he said.


Well you heard it from the proverbial horse's mouth...although I would bump those numbers up a little...and include 'ol Uncle Turner.


----------



## kwflatbed

November 21, 2008 6:48 pm US/Eastern 
*City Councilor Chuck Turner: 'I'm Innocent'*








The FBI released these surveillance photos which, they say, show Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner accepting a $1,000 bribe.

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Boston city councilor Chuck Turner was arrested Friday morning at his City Hall office for allegedly taking a $1,000 bribe and then making false statements to FBI agents who questioned him about it.

Turner, who maintains his innocence, was arraigned at the federal court in Worcester this afternoon.

He appeared before Judge Timothy Hillman, who is hearing the corruption case against disgraced former state Sen. Diane Wilkerson who resigned from her seat this week.

*WHAT HAPPENED*

The joint investigation between the FBI, Boston police, and IRS began in May 2007.








*Read The Criminal Complaint*

The U.S. Attorney's Office said it was "aimed at exploring allegations against Turner and former State Senator Dianne Wilkerson."








*Read The Wilkerson Criminal Complaint*

Turner, a staunch supporter of Wilkerson, was among the politicians named in the FBI affidavit released after *Wilkerson's arrest* and records from his office related to the investigation were subpoenaed.

*THE ALLEGED BRIBE*

On August 3, 2007, investigators say Turner "solicited, and then accepted, $1,000 in cash from a cooperating witness who was seeking to obtain a liquor license for a proposed club in Roxbury."

That "cooperating witness" is the same confidential informant who said he paid bribes to Wilkerson, investigators said.

Authorities say the payment to Turner was made in his district office and was captured on video. Prosecutors released two images from that video Friday.

The FBI said the unidentified witness was invited by Turner to his office.

"The cooperating witness then handed Turner $1,000 cash and said 'you take the wife to dinner and...have some fun' and that Turner accepted the money smiling and nodding his head and responded, "okay."

The informant attempted to make a second payment in September 2007 just outside the City Council chamber but could not arrange time alone with Turner, according to the affidavit.

Then, on October 28, shortly after Wilkerson was arrested, agents met with Turner in his City Hall office. They say he denied ever taking any cash payments.

*THE ARREST*

Federal agents went to Turner's home in Roxbury early Friday morning, but he was not there.

They found him at City Hall and arrested him around 7 a.m.

Turner slept in his cell at Federal Court in Worcester while he awaited his court appearance.

Turner was released on person bond after his hearing. He was ordered to surrender his passport and is required to check in every Monday with court officials.

Outside court, Turner said he's innocent and that he will not be resigning from his city councilor post. "I am absolutely positive that a jury of my peers will come to the conclusion that I am innocent. The reason why I believe that will be there conclusion is because I know I am innocent."

Turner added that he understands the computers and telephones at his office have been ordered turned off. He said if his computers and phones aren't on when he goes to work on Monday, he will go to court to get them turned on. "

This is supposed to be a democracy," he said. "How can they even consider taking away from my constituents and their constituents the leadership they want? I think that is horrendous for them to even think that. I am not going to let this abuse of power to continue."

If convicted, Turner faces up to 20 years in prison and a $250,000 fine on the attempted extortion charge. He faces 5 years and a $250,000 fine on the false statements charge.

*THE STING OPERATION*

Turner told the *Jamaica Plain Gazette* last week that an undercover FBI agent visited his office in alleged "sting" operation last year.

He claimed it was an attempt to "entrap" him and "intimidate" his staff.

*BACKGROUND*

Turner represents District 7, which includes Roxbury, Dorchester, Fenway and the South End.

Turner is a Harvard grad and a veteran community activist who has been on the City Council since 2000.

*REACTION
*
Mayor Tom Menino told WBZ he was "disappointed" by the arrest.

"I'm very surprised," he said. "It's just an unfortunate situation."

"This always casts a cloud over governments," Menino told reporters. "It's frustrating for me. It's very frustrating for me. We are supposed to be here to help people."

City Council president Maureen Feeney said she won't let the arrest "cast a dark cloud" over the council.

"I am deeply saddened by the news this morning. These charges are disturbing and shake an already fragile public trust in elected leaders," she said in a statement.

Residents of Turner's district say they are *embarrassed and angry* over the city councilor's arrest.

http://wbztv.com/local/chuck.turner.arrested.2.870144.html

*City Residents Frustrated Over Turner Arrest*

ROXBURY (WBZ) ― In Roxbury today, there is anger and frustration over the arrest of yet another local politician.

"I'm disappointed, very disappointed," said one woman as she passed in front of City Councilor Chuck Turner's office.

It was early Friday morning that the Roxbury representative to the Boston City Council was *arrested* at his City Hall office, on corruption charges stemming from the same federal investigation that snared state Senator Diane Wilkerson.

Turner is alleged to have accepted $1,000 from the same informant who helped point the finger at *Wilkerson*. "These politicians have to be more careful...and they have to standup for those of us who live here. So they should be on the up and up," said a young man heading to the busses at Dudley Station.

Federal investigators claim Wilkerson and Turner accepted cash, in exchange for pushing through a liquor-license application for a Roxbury businessman. And it was that businessman who went to authorities, claiming the two politicians were "shaking him down."

http://wbztv.com/local/chuck.turner.arrest.2.870826.html


----------



## DJM1968

Ex-Councilor Felix Arroyo got served a subpoena the same time as Turner--he's another one to watch.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Lotsa luck, Chuck*

By Jessica Fargen

FBI agents burst into Chuck Turner's City Hall office early yesterday morning, rousing the sleeping city councilor and hauling him... 

12 Comments

Video

Gallery

*Howie Carr: *Everything's fixed at broken Hall of shame 
'Gotcha' photos grab public's attention 
Charges take Hub by storm 
Five-term councilor known as champion of civil rights
Black community blasts arrests of pols
Supporters lashing out at FBI 'setup' 
*More On:*


+ Thomas M. Menino
+ Dianne Wilkerson
+ Chuck Turner


----------



## 7costanza

Another shitbag....how far will this go...I pray all the way to Patrick..


----------



## 7costanza

I was just watching that on the news...a reporter asked a Politician if this was racially motivated because the 2 were black...I forget who it was but his response was classic...He said is that a serious question...They had an interview with a black guy that worked with Turner for 14 yrs and he said it best. The Country just elected a Black President...to play the race card on this is not right.....the Gov of Mass is black also...plus Stevens from Alaska was white.....but I knew it was only a matter of time before the race card would be pulled out.....never leave home without it...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Chuck Turner vows to tell all*

*Councilors to discuss colleague's political fate today*









Photo by Ted Fitzgerald 
Embattled city councilor Chuck Turner.

An indignant Chuck Turner vowed to tell all yesterday, as city councilors readied for a hearing on their colleague's political fate in light of federal corruption charges.
"I'm going to give them more information than they ever expected," Turner, 68, told the Herald, wagging a finger through an iron grate on his Roxbury front door yesterday afternoon.
Turner, arrested Friday on charges of attempted extortion and making false statements to federal agents, was temporarily stripped of his committee assignments by Council President Maureen Feeney. She called today's meeting to discuss further action.
Turner said he will ask that the meeting be public.
"There is no reason to hold any hearing until he is convicted, and it is my belief he never will be," said attorney Barry P. Wilson. "This is totally illegal and totally smearing Mr. Turner."
The $87,500-per-year pol plans to make a statement beforehand on the steps of City Hall. He said he'll spill more details Wednesday.
Turner, who faces 20 years' imprisonment if convicted, is accused of being photographed taking a $1,000 bribe last year from a government informant hoping for a liquor license to open a nightclub. He allegedly denied the handoff when questioned by the FBI.
He was caught in the same sting that snared disgraced ex-state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson*, who is facing charges of accepting $23,500 in bribes.
U.S. Attorney Michael Sullivan has ruled out Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s office, Mayor *Thomas M. Menino* and other State House lawmakers as targets of his probe, but has not said the same for the City Council. The ever-widening probe has sent shockwaves across City Hall, the State House, the business community and the city itself.
Councilor Mike Flaherty said he's opposed to trying to oust Turner from his seat today.
"We cannot tolerate corruption in Boston City Hall," Flaherty said in a statement. "At the moment, however, there is only an allegation of corruption."
The council can repair to executive session behind closed doors if that is the wish of the majority, who must vote to do so publicly.
Councilors, who discussed their options with lawyers Friday, didn't find any answers over the weekend and planned to seek further legal advice today.
"It's something we feel we'll be in a better position to answer at 3 p.m.," said Justin Holmes, spokesman for Feeney.
Yesterday, Boston police threw up a blockade outside Turner's home to protect him from questions from the public. Officers erected two crowd-control wooden horses outside his porch and stretched yellow "do not cross" tape across the front stairs.
Boston police spokesman Officer James Kenneally said the additional security is Turner's right as a sitting public official.
He just felt people were infringing on his property line a little bit and he was looking for a little assistance," he said.

(23) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1134463


----------



## kwflatbed

*Chuck Turner Plans City Hall Rally*



BOSTON (WBZ) ― The Boston City Council will meet Monday afternoon to discuss what to do about Chuck Turner.

Turner, a councilor from Roxbury, was *arrested by federal authorities Friday* for allegedly taking a $1,000 bribe.

*He told WBZ* he is planning a public rally with supporters in front of City Hall at 2:30 p.m. before the council's 3 p.m. meeting, which is closed to the public.

"I would urge all the residents of Boston to come down to the city council hearing," he said Monday.

"I have asked that it be an open hearing so the press and the public of Boston and the region can hear my perspective as well as the council's perspective."

Turner *claims he's the victim* of a "sting operation" designed to entrap him.








*Read The Criminal Complaint*

He said he'll have more to say about an FBI photo that appears to show him taking the cash.

http://wbztv.com/local/chuck.turner.rally.2.872204.html


----------



## Johnny Law

kwflatbed said:


> He said he'll have more to say about an FBI photo that appears to show him taking the cash.


What could he possibly say? "I was playing Monopoly and that was the rent for Park Pl."? Although with a monocle and top hat he *would* look like the Monopoly guy. Photochop anyone?


----------



## kwflatbed

Boston council delays action against Turner

BOSTON -- The Boston city councilor charged with taking a $1,000 bribe is lashing out against the media and the council president. 
But Chuck Turner declined at a news conference to offer details on the charge that he took a bribe from an undercover FBI agent during an investigation into corruption at City Hall and the Statehouse. 
He said his lawyers told him not to discuss the case. 
Turner accused the media of violating his constitutional rights and of assuming his guilt. Several hundred people attended the news conference at City Hall Plaza. 
He also said Council President Maureen Feeney should return the council chairmanships she stripped Turner of on Friday, the day he was arrested. 
Feeney canceled a council meeting earlier in the day, where members were to discuss Turner's future.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO96308/


----------



## 94c

You have two choices Chuck. Play the race card or dime everybody else out. You've done both. Let's see what you have to offer besides blaming the white man.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Senate prez boots Dianne Wilkerson from State House after pop-in*









Photo by Ted Fitzgerald 
AND STAY OUT: Ex-Sen. Dianne Wilkerson was ordered to leave her former office yesterday after she showed up to clean out her desk. Senate President Therese Murray banned Wilkerson and her staff from future visits.

Senate President Therese Murray booted disgraced ex-Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson* out of her third-floor office yesterday after Wilkerson showed up unannounced and began tossing out pounds of paperwork.
Wilkerson, who resigned last week, continued to sort paperwork in her office as a Herald reporter asked her to comment on Friday's arrest of City Councilor Chuck Turner on federal bribery charges linked to her own case.
She did not respond to any questions, but her lawyer, Max Stern, insists Wilkerson's office visit was aboveboard.
"She hasn't thrown out anything that the FBI won't look through," said Stern, adding that investigators will sort through the material in the bins. "There is a whole procedure set up. They're looking through everything."
U.S. District Court Magistrate Judge Timothy S. Hillman banned Wilkerson from throwing away any paperwork when she was arrested on federal bribery charges in October.
The 53-year-old was charged with accepting $23,500 in bribes in exchange for pushing through liquor licenses and development legislation.
Two four-foot-tall bins stuffed with constituent letters, printed e-mails, communications from colleagues and take-out menus were wheeled out of Wilkerson's office yesterday afternoon.
"We understood from her attorney that she would give advance notice to finish going through her files and would do so on weekends so as not to be disruptive," Murray spokesman David Falcone said in a statement. "No one was aware she was coming to the State House today. In response, the 2nd Suffolk District office and its staff will be moved to a satellite office. Room 312-C, will be locked by the end of the day."
Murray also took Wilkerson's office key and banned the 53-year-old and her staff from the third-floor office post. Staffers will be allowed to tie up unfinished business in a satellite office, from which Wilkerson is also banned.
"You never know what she could be taking," said Sen. Richard R. Tisei (R-Wakefield), who added that he was "baffled" that Wilkerson showed up. "You'd think the State House would be the last place she'd want to be roaming around. I think the Senate president did the right thing by changing the locks and removing her staff from the office."
Meanwhile, a federal judge yesterday declared Wilkerson flat broke based on financial statements Hillman ordered her to submit.
Wilkerson is so poor, it seems, that Hillman has appointed Stern, who she had privately retained, as her public counsel, explaining in court documents, "It would not be economical or efficient to appoint a new counsel for Ms. Wilkerson."
Hillman sealed the ex-senator's financial affairs to prevent public prying, but did note she failed to swear off on their truthfulness. He has asked her to resubmit the forms with that not-so-minor correction.

http://bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1134698

*FBI informant in bribe cases says more suspects are likely to surface*








*WHY WILBURN SPOKE UP* "I did this not to expose anybody or entrap anybody, but just to expose how the system works."

The federal corruption investigation unfolding in City Hall and on Beacon Hill began not with self-righteous fury, but simple frustration. Ron Wilburn's attempts to get a liquor license for a Boston nightclub were met with the kind of soul-numbing political obstacles that he felt made it virtually impossible for an outsider to get a fair hearing.

DiscussCOMMENTS (15)
RELATED COVERAGE

FBI informant: More suspects are likely to surface
Turner triumphs in City Council showdown
*PDF *Letter to Council President Maureen Feeney
*Videos *Turner's press conference | Arrest | Rally
Senate president bars Wilkerson from her office
More Wilkerson coverage

Wilburn wasn't an insider with the city licensing officials, so he became one with the FBI.
Wilburn, in his first news media interview, acknowledged yesterday that he was the cooperating witness who handed state Senator Dianne Wilkerson and Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner wads of neatly folded cash that federal authorities allege were bribes. And he pointedly said he does not expect the investigation, in which he played a central role, will end there.
"If other people aren't looked at, realistically, something is radically wrong with the process," Wilburn said yesterday.
As Turner stood on City Hall Plaza yesterday, lashing out at the news media and his colleagues on the council, Wilburn sipped a cup of coffee in a Back Bay steakhouse and talked matter-of-factly about the unusual role that has come to be the defining event in his life.
He is 69 years old, a respected businessman in Boston's predominantly black neighborhoods, a mentor to young minorities. Yet he has little sympathy for the two politicians - both of them black - who have already been ensnared in the investigation he has helped drive.
"People do things," Wilburn said. "There are decisions, there are choices, and there are consequences." Asked if he was surprised that public officials would allegedly take money to help push a liquor license, he responded quickly. "Hell, no," and let out a hearty laugh.
Wilburn said the idea of opening an upscale supper and jazz club, to be called Dejavu, began to take hold in 2006. But he was rebuffed by the Boston Licensing Board when he sought a liquor license and was frustrated by what he describes as a politicized and antiquated licensing process.
"You're dealing with favoritism, cronyism, classism, and if you don't have the right connections it's very difficult to make things happen," Wilburn said. "The average person that works hard and has a plan to get a license, it's very hard for them to move through that system. And you find out if you have the right people pushing the buttons, things can happen fast."
Wilburn, a trim man nattily attired in an Oxford shirt, tie, and vest, declined to discuss the details of delivering the alleged bribes - how he felt in the lens of surveillance cameras, the sensation of being wired by federal agents. He said repeatedly, "The affidavit speaks for itself," adding, "It reads like the script of a Spike Lee movie."
Wilburn said that federal agents approached him, though he was vague about the circumstances, saying only that they were curious about "political donations." He specifically rebutted one allegation made by FBI agents, that he told investigators that Wilkerson routinely took payments from people having business before the Senate. He said he had no such knowledge. Otherwise, he said, the 32-page affidavit that accompanied Wilkerson's arrest speaks for itself.
Wilburn said he did not become an informant because he was under investigation or implicated in any crimes. "I'm not smuggling guns, and I'm not a drug dealer," he saidlaughingly*. *"I was not forced or coerced."
Indeed, in a Globe story that first identified him as the cooperating witness, or "CW" in the federal affidavit, those who knew him described Wilburn as a "gentleman" with a "mature" bearing who was widely known as an enterprising figure in Boston's black business community. He had grown to be something of a friend and political supporter of Wilkerson in particular, hosting fund-raisers for her at a nightclub he was managing. He was a political contributor to Wilkerson as well.
Yesterday, Wilburn stressed that he had few dealings with Turner, and no ax to grind against either Wilkerson or Turner.
While he insists that he cooperated freely, Wilburn makes no secret of feeling burned by the federal government. The affidavit released the day of Wilkerson's arrest left little doubt that Wilburn was the cooperating witness, or "CW."
"It may as well have said RW," he said, referring to his initials. "They gave me up. It usually goes to the grand jury, and then an indictment is handed down. It didn't happen that way, and who was exposed? Me. I didn't take any bribes, OK? All I was trying to do was get a license."
While Wilburn suggested that the probe may have targets beyond those already charged, he declined to name them.
"I did this not to expose anybody or entrap anybody, but just to expose how the system works," he said.
While some observers have speculated that the case could undermine a generation of black political leadership, Wilburn seemed unfazed by the prospect. "If that happens, it happens," he said. "If there was group involvement, it is what it is."
Rather, he believes that a new generation of leadership might be a healthy development. "There is no entitlement here," Wilburn said. "There needs to be an infusion of new ideas. The whole political situation needs to be looked at. You need new people. I'm an old guy. You need young people, a new generation with new ideas."
Wilburn says he is out of the nightclub business. By the time Dejavu got a full liquor license last March, economic concerns had sunk the project. He describes himself as semiretired, though he said he is looking at two business deals. Neither, he said, involves a liquor license.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...ses_says_more_suspects_are_likely_to_surface/


----------



## redsox03

What a piece of work this guy is.
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pa...n=4&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1


----------



## Guest

Have you guys seen the new website that was set up in support of *F*CK Turner*??

It's here: http://supportchuckturner.com/

Who the heck would ever support this scumbag after he was VIDEOTAPED accepting the bribe AND he never reported it for many months AND he totally denied any such action when the Feds questioned him on October 28th about activities such as this?

I hate to admit it, but I personally know some of the moonbats who are blindly supporting this crook. They must have drank the koolaid when I wasn't looking.

How can people be so friggin' dumb?

I cannot wait for the next crooks to be implicated. I'm predicting *Therese Murray*, *Gloria Fox*, and maybe one or two from the City Council. I didn't know that Felix Arroyo was on the list. That wouldn't be a shock, given what a scumbag crook Albert Arroyo turned out to be.


----------



## kwflatbed

FBI expands Dianne Wilkerson probe

BOSTON (- he FBI is expanding its investigation into former Massachusetts state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson* by subpoenaing the records of a check cashing store where she was a customer.
Richard Barr, president of All Checks Cashed, tells The Boston Globe that the FBI recently subpoenaed all of the company's records involving transactions by Wilkerson.
Barr says his company, which has seven stores in the Boston area, is cooperating fully with authorities and has turned over copies of all of the checks that Wilkerson cashed at its stores.
An FBI spokeswoman refused comment about the subpoena.
Wilkerson, a Boston Democrat, was indicted last week on eight counts of attempted extortion for allegedly accepting $23,500 in bribes from undercover agents she thought were businessmen.

(1) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/2008_11_28_FBI_expands_Dianne_Wilkerson_probe/


----------



## Johnny Law

mtc said:


> Stupid crooks elevate sneaky crooks into elected office. Given their district, they were elected solely for their skin color - taking bribes is simply payment for some slight or mistreatment they perceive they suffered.


mtc I think the PC term is "Reparations"


----------



## Guest

Have you seen the latest article about this racist, scumbag pig, Chuck Turner?



> *http://www.bostonherald.com/news/politics/view/2008_11_28_Activist_rails_against_Feeney_s_%E2%80%98KKK-like_actions_/srvc=home&position=0*
> 
> *Activist Rails Against Feeney's 'KKK-Like Actions'*
> 
> By Hillary Chabot
> Friday, November 28, 2008 - Updated 3h ago
> 
> A controversial community activist called embattled City Councilor Chuck Turner, who was arrested on federal bribery charges last week, a "lynching victim" and accused Council President Maureen Feeney of "KKK-like actions" in a press conference today.
> 
> Sadiki Kambon, director of the Black Community Information Center, said Turner's arrest has reignited Boston's long-smoldering racial embers.
> "In the past we've been lynched overtly, now we're being lynched covertly," Kambon said of Turner's arrest. "We feel he's innocent until proven guilty and he deserves our support."
> 
> Kambon charged that Feeney's decision to strip Turner of his chairmanship was similar to actions by the controversial hate group the Ku Klux Klan.
> "What she had done was inappropriate and illegal," Kambon said.
> 
> Feeney's chief of staff Justin Holmes was dumbfounded by the statement. "I can't dignify a comment like that with a response," said Holmes.
> 
> Kambon sparked outrage four years ago when he and Turner held a press conference at which they unveiled graphic photos purportedly depicting U.S. soldiers raping Iraqi women. The photos turned out to be fakes posted as Internet porn, but not before the Boston Globe ran a story on the Kambon-Turner allegations.
> 
> Turner's arrest has triggered deep suspicion within the city's black community, and buttons declaring, "Stop another lynching," have even been made.
> 
> Turner has held several press conferences maintaining his innocence since his arrest last week on charges that he accepted $1,000 in bribes. Kambon pointed to ethics investigations into the activities of House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi and House Majority Leader John Rogers, saying there is a double standard because the two lawmakers haven't received the same FBI scrutiny.
> 
> "The question is, why the aggressive nature of the authorities?" Kambon said. "We would hope that the public kangaroo court ends and that Councilor Turner and his family are given some peace while he prepares for his day in court."
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Guest

Jeepy said:


> Sadiki Kambon, director of the Black Community Information Center, said Turner's arrest has reignited Boston's long-smoldering racial embers.
> 
> "In the past we've been lynched overtly, now we're being lynched covertly," Kambon said of Turner's arrest. "We feel he's innocent until proven guilty and he deserves our support."


Is that the same Sadiki Kambon (real name Eddie Rivers) who was arrested for beating up his wife? Wouldn't beating someone be closer to a lynching than arresting them for taking a bribe? 

Race relations in this country are going nowhere as long as the real racists like Eddie Rivers are given any credibility. It's foolishness like this that cheapens the impact of real racism.


----------



## Guest

For anyone who missed the infamous speech where this *sh*thead*,Turner, explained why he ran around with his fly down one morning, you can see the clip on YouTube:






NOTE: He slipped up. Instead of crying about being harassed by the media, he first complained that he had been harassed by the police.

What a scumbag. I just can't wait for him to join Wilkerson (and whomever else is indicted) in prison. Hurry up, FBI!!!


----------



## Guest

Jeepy said:


> What a scumbag. I just can't wait for him to join Wilkerson (and whomever else is indicted) in prison. Hurry up, FBI!!!


The FBI and US Attorney don't rush things, but their conviction/imprisonment rate is somewhat astonishing.


----------



## Chief Wiggins

I agree, the Feds do not extend their neck on a case, and will not support an arrest without AUSA approval, especially in this case.

I look forward to hearing the blow hard Barry Wilson defends the case. It is a toss up between who is worse, Wilson in the courtroom or Turner at his latest rally.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Behind Wilkerson arrest, an elaborate FBI sting*










BOSTON -- The meeting appeared routine -- a businessman and politician stopping at a neighborhood sandwich shop to chat about plans to develop a nearby parcel of land. 
But this get-together had a decidedly unusual twist. 
The state senator allegedly would leave with $10,000 in bribe money tucked in a manila folder, while the businessman -- who was acting as an undercover FBI agent -- would leave with more evidence in the most elaborately orchestrated public corruption sting in decades in Massachusetts. 
For 18 months, the operation targeting former state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson played out against a tapestry of upscale restaurants and scruffy eateries, through the marbled halls of the Massachusetts Statehouse and the exposed concrete corridors of Boston City Hall. 
Along the way, the probe would drag in dozens of unwitting side players, from the mayor and city council president to Wilkerson's Senate colleagues. It would also lead to corruption charges against a five-term city councilman. 
Wilkerson, who resigned this month after being indicted on eight federal counts of attempted extortion, has maintained her innocence. 
It all started with a businessman's frustration over a liquor license. 
------ 
In federal affidavits, the businessman is referred to only as a "cooperating witness," but has since identified himself publicly as Ron Wilburn, a 69-year-old former Wilkerson backer with strong ties to the community. 
Wilburn first approached Wilkerson in December 2006 for help obtaining a liquor license for a new club he'd hoped to open called Dejavu. His initial request was denied. Frustrated with the process, which he has said was rife with "cronyism," he started to work for the FBI. 
With investigators listening this time, Wilburn again approached Wilkerson for help getting a license, offering to "take care of" her. Wilkerson promised to "kick some tires." 
A month later, on June 5, 2007, the two met at the Scollay Square restaurant near Beacon Hill. Wilkerson assured Wilburn she'd get the license and Wilburn allegedly passed her $500. 
The alleged payoff -- captured on videotape -- was the first of eight such payments documented in the FBI affidavit. Within weeks, Wilkerson called Wilburn to say she'd "talked to the mayor" and was confident she could get him a beer and wine license while they waited for a full liquor license. 
U.S. Attorney Michael Sullivan has said Mayor Thomas Menino, other members of the Legislature and the governor's office were not targets of the corruption probe. 
The next day, Wilburn met Wilkerson at the posh No. 9 restaurant across from the Statehouse. Again the exchange was videotaped, and again the FBI says Wilburn passed Wilkerson a payoff, this time $1,000, pressing her for a full liquor license. 
Wilburn told Wilkerson, "You tell me what you want. If this goes through, you got it. You, you tell me your price." 
"I gotcha ... OK," said Wilkerson, who was then photographed stuffing the 10 $100 bills up her shirt. 
Through the summer, Wilkerson told Wilburn she was turning up the pressure, delaying a bill that would increase the salaries of licensing board members, according to FBI records. 
"They are busting tail," she told Wilburn, assuring him that unless the license was approved, the licensing board members would "not (be) getting a pay raise. OK? Be clear. It's not going to happen." 
In mid-August, Wilkerson pushed again, organizing a high-powered meeting with the Senate president, the City Council president and other key players. Wilkerson said those at the meeting agreed she would sponsor a bill authorizing 40 new nontransferable liquor licenses for Boston, with one going to Wilburn's club. 
Senate President Therese Murray led an unprecedented move to ask Wilkerson to resign immediately after she was charged, saying a "taint" was cast over the Senate by the allegations. She also maintained the integrity of the body, and her own integrity, would be intact at the end of the probe. 
A week after Dejavu obtained its beer and wine license, the Senate approved the licensing board salary increases. That success prompted another meeting, this time at the Fill-a-Buster, a lunch time eatery frequented by Statehouse employees. 
During the meeting, Wilburn allegedly slipped Wilkerson another $1,000, telling her to "take that thousand dollars and do something good ... knock yourself out." 
Wilkerson said she planned to spend the money at the Foxwoods casino. 
On Halloween last year, Wilburn called Wilkerson to say he'd gotten the license. Three days later, he allegedly paid her another $3,000. 
At that point, the probe shifted. 
-------- 
Wilburn, who had already introduced one of the undercover FBI agents to Wilkerson as an out of state businessman, dropped out of sight and the agent began to deal with Wilkerson. 
The agent told Wilkerson he was beginning to doubt Wilburn could open the club, which irked Wilkerson, who complained that she'd gone as far as "calling in chits with the mayor." 
"I pushed this envelope farther than it's ever been pushed before," Wilkerson said, according to the affidavit. "I twisted these people's arms. ... I've been beating people up." 
The undercover agent asked Wilkerson if she could earmark a license for another project, sliding her an envelope with $2,000. 
When the agent mentioned he was looking for a larger parcel to develop, Wilkerson suggested a parcel which included a large hardware store looking to be bought out and an abutting piece of state-owned property. 
Wilkerson said should she could push a bill that would directly designate the property to the developers, circumventing the bidding process. 
But there was a glitch. Another individual, identified by the FBI as "Associate A," already had a deal with the owner of hardware store. 
In an August meeting with the two undercover agents, "Associate A" said that some "small timers" at the Statehouse and City Hall might have to be paid off, but Wilkerson was top of the heap. 
"This woman is extremely powerful. ... If she say no, you're (expletive) dead. If she say yes, you're golden," warned the unnamed "Associate A." 
-------- 
Then politics intervened. 
Wilkerson, who'd held the same Senate seat for nearly 16 years, lost the Democratic primary to community activist Sonia Chang-Diaz. 
Still, Wilkerson wasn't ready to give up her seat, or her efforts to pass the bill designating the land to the men she believed were out-of-town developers. Wilkerson vowed to mount a write-in and sticker campaign -- something she estimated would cost up to $70,000 and put pressure on her to raise fast cash. 
At one point, Wilkerson allegedly told one of the FBI agents: "Whatever you can do, I'm telling you, would be a huge help." 
On Oct. 2, one of the two undercover agents met with Wilkerson outside her district office and walked to a local sandwich shop where she said she was "laser focused" on filing the bill. 
The agent opened a leather day planner containing $10,000 in 100s and 50s, and said, "It's for the work that you did to get us to this point and the work that we need you to do from this point forward." 
Wilkerson, according to the affidavit, slipped the money into a manila folder and laughed. 
On Oct. 21, Wilkerson let one of the agents know she had filed the legislation. 
Seven days later, Wilkerson was arrested at her Boston home. She has been released on unsecured bond and now says she cannot afford an attorney. 
City Councilor Chuck Turner also has been charged in the sting with accepting a $1,000 bribe -- and Wilburn has said publicly it was he who slipped him the money. Turner maintains he's innocent and was entrapped.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO96824/


----------



## Out2lunch

Where's TAKE A BUCK CHUCK TURNER.... I think the FEDS are going to start cleaning house in MASS...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Politician Facing Bribery Charge Attends Council Meeting*

*Turner Says Little Doubt He'll Be Indicted Thursday*

*BOSTON -- *City Councilor Chuck Turner attended the first City Council meeting on Wednesday since his arrest on bribery charges last month.

NewsCenter 5's Liz Brunner reported Turner said that there's little doubt that he will be indicted on Thursday, but he urged his colleagues to put off any disciplinary action until the legal case against him is resolved.

Turner said he is unable to defend himself because the judge has forbidden him to speak with the City Council about the federal investigation.

He was stripped of his committee following his arrest two weeks ago. Turner is charged with taking a $1,000 bribe and lying to federal investigators about it. He's due back in court next week.

*Previous Stories:*

November 24, 2008: Turner Rallies With Supporters, Claims Rights Violated

November 24, 2008: Boston City Council To Discuss Turner Case 

November 23, 2008: Turner Says He's Victim Of 'Sting'

November 21, 2008: Turner Proclaims Innocence After Bribery Charge

November 21, 2008: Hub Corruption Probe Widens As Councilor Arrested

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/18197003/detail.html


----------



## Guest

Chuck Turner recently wrote a 16-page long history of his family and posted it to the web site that he created after his arrest for bribery.

What's amazing (and indicative of his bad mental state, in my opinion) is that he's putting so much in writing, on the record, before his trial. If I were his lawyer I'd tell him to stay in hiding, avoid the media, and quit making public statements of any kind.

In his 16-page long history, posted here: http://supportchuckturner.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/a-snapshot-of-the-troy-turner-clan.pdf this dumba$$ says, at one point, writes, _"Let me finish this snapshot of the Troy Turner clan by telling you a little bit about myself." _ Then he proceeds talking about himself for the next SIX PAGES.

Holy crap. If I were his lawyer I'd have him arrested for *OUIS*: Operating Under the Influence of Stupidity.

:roll:


----------



## DJM1968

Jeepy said:


> What's amazing (and indicative of his bad mental state, in my opinion) is that he's putting so much in writing, on the record, before his trial. If I were his lawyer I'd tell him to stay in hiding, avoid the media, and quit making public statements of any kind.


His lawyer probably _*has*_ told Mighty Mouth to zip it--in both senses of the phrase; but Chuck's ego far out-strips what little common sense he has. Were I his lawyer, I'd plead diminished capacity, and reach deep into Chuck's pockets every time he pulled a boneheaded maneuver--_*that*_ would curb his behavior right quick.


----------



## pahapoika

guess the pols are a little slower on the uptake over at area b.

no doubt the next batch of representatives in that district will be a little smarter and get a bagman like every other good corrupt pol in Mass.

too bad they didn't get tommy boy. don't think he's any smarter , just followed time honored traditions to keep the heat off him.


----------



## kwflatbed

Ex-Mass. Sen. Pleads Not Guilty To Taking Bribes








Senator Dianne Wilkerson was seen leaving her office Monday night. 
WBZ

BOSTON (AP) ― A former Massachusetts state senator who was photographed by the FBI allegedly stuffing bribe money under her sweater has pleaded not guilty to attempted extortion charges at her formal arraignment in federal court.

Dianne Wilkerson did not speak to reporters following a hearing that lasted less than five minutes. She remains free on $50,000 unsecured bond. Her next court appearance is scheduled for Jan. 22.

Wilkerson, a Boston Democrat, was indicted last month on eight counts of attempted extortion for allegedly accepting $23,500 in bribes from undercover agents she thought were businessmen looking for help in getting liquor licenses or development advantages.

She has denied the charges.








*Read The Criminal Complaint*

Federal authorities have surveillance of her putting the alleged bribe money under her sweater.

If convicted, Wilkerson faces up to 20 years in prison, three years of supervised release and a $250,000 fine on each of the eight charges.

http://wbztv.com/local/dianne.wilkerson.arraignment.2.882147.html


----------



## Guest

I only read half of that Criminal Complaint...

:---) She's got some 'splainin to do.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Wilkerson & Turner Indicted For Conspiracy*








Ex-Senator Dianne Wilkerson and City Councilor Chuck Turner 
WBZ

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Former State Senator Dianne Wilkerson and Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner were indicted by a federal grand jury Tuesday, for allegedly conspiring to commit public corruption.

The grand jury indicted Turner on five felonies, including conspiracy and extortion. Wilkerson was indicted on the new charge of conspiracy, added to eight previous charges.

Both Wilkerson and Turner have previously been arrested and charged with taking bribes. Tuesday's indictment is the next step in the federal legal process.

The indictment alleges that Turner accepted $1,000 from a Boston-area businessman in exchange for a liquor license. He is also accused of three counts of giving false statements to FBI agents.

Wilkerson is accused of taking $23,500 in bribes from undercover agents she thought were businessmen looking for help in getting liquor licenses or development advantages. Now-infamous photos from the FBI show Wilkerson stuffing some of that alleged bribery money up her shirt.

Both Turner and Wilkerson have denied taking any bribes. While Wilkerson has resigned her state Senate seat, Turner remains on the Boston City Council.








*Read Wilkerson Criminal Complaint*

*







* *Read the Turner criminal complaint*

If convicted, Wilkerson faces up to 20 years in prison and a $250,000 fine on _each_ of the nine charges.

Turner faces up to a total of 55 years and $1.25 million in fines for his five charges.

http://wbztv.com/local/dianne.wilkerson.extortion.2.883506.html


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

This gets better and better...who's next?


----------



## MCADPD24

good. i hope they go to jail for a LONG time!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza

pick one...hopefully both..


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> pick one...hopefully both..


Have you ever seen their respective mansions? They have no need for payoffs.


----------



## kwflatbed

City councilor's wife faces federal subpoena

*By Edward Mason
*Friday, December 12, 2008

The wife of indicted City Councilor Chuck Turner has been subpoenaed as part of a federal corruption probe into alleged bribery in Boston, Turner's campaign staff announced yesterday.
Terri Small-Turner was subpoenaed in her capacity as treasurer of her husband's City Council campaign committee, the councilor's office said.
Small-Turner was asked to turn over all campaign documents from the past four years. A spokeswoman for the U.S. Attorney's Office did not return a phone call.
Turner, 68, pleaded not guilty Wednesday to conspiracy, extortion and false statement charges connected to an alleged bid to receive cash in exchange for securing a liquor license for a Roxbury nightclub owner.
Turner said the photos released by the FBI to the media allegedly showing him taking cash may have been "doctored." He also said the $1,000 the feds charge was a bribe may have been an excessive campaign contribution.

(1) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1138530


----------



## kwflatbed

*Wilkerson tells ministers they 'assaulted' her*

By John C. Drake

Globe Staff / January 4, 2009

Former state senator Dianne Wilkerson said in a Christmas Eve letter to Boston-area clergy that she felt "assaulted" by a handful of black ministers who urged her to resign following her arrest in October on federal bribery charges.

DiscussCOMMENTS (15)

The letter follows two recent community meetings in Roxbury in which Wilkerson and her supporters criticized the ministers who pressured her to step down in an Oct. 31 meeting, saying they should have been offering prayers, not pressure.
Wilkerson has remained largely silent since being arrested by federal agents at her Roxbury home on Oct. 28 and charged with accepting eight bribes totaling $23,500 to secure a liquor license and help usher in a Roxbury development. She has since been indicted on nine federal charges, including conspiracy, and she faces up to 20 years in prison, three years of supervised release, and a $250,000 fine on each of the charges.
The senator, who resigned her post on Nov. 19, began speaking out against the clergy in a Dec. 17 meeting with more than 50 residents and ministers at which she said leaders of the Black Ministerial Alliance and the Boston TenPoint Coalition had worked with the FBI and then shunned her in order to protect federal and state grants, said two ministers who attended the meeting. It was not clear whether she offered evidence of the allegations.
Wilkerson spoke at the first meeting, and then radio personality Amir "MC Spice" Shakir held a second meeting last week to provide a forum for leaders of the groups to respond to the allegations, according to the attendees, the Rev. Bruce Wall of Global Ministries Christian Church in Dorchester and the Rev. William Dickerson of Greater Love Tabernacle in Dorchester.
Wilkerson presented herself as a victim in the letter, dated Dec. 24 under a heading that shows her name and home address. She said clergy in Illinois had offered to pray for Governor Rod Blagojevich following his arrest on corruption charges last month, and said they would not judge him.
"I was struck by the contrast of my own experience," she wrote. "When representatives of the two Black clergy organizations contacted me 48 hours after I was arrested there were no words of comfort, no prayers- in short, they threatened me."
Two days after her arrest, Wilkerson attended a meeting of clergy at Charles Street AME Church in Roxbury, at which attendees later told the Globe she resisted calls for her immediate resignation.
With the Rev. Jeffrey L. Brown, executive director of the TenPoint Coalition standing behind her, Wilkerson announced that she was suspending her sticker campaign for reelection, but would not immediately resign. She addressed the meeting in her letter.
"I am still dealing with the culminating events that transpired on October 31, at Charles Street AME Church and the evening before," she wrote in the letter. "As a woman, I felt like I was assaulted by a group of ministers that day. Sadly, it was not the first time."
She did not name the ministers who she said threatened her, but, along with Brown, the Revs. Ray Hammond of Bethel AME Church and Gregory G. Groover Sr. of Charles Street AME Church attended the Oct. 31 meeting.
Efforts to reach Hammond and Brown were unsuccessful yesterday.
Groover declined to comment on Wilkerson, and said he had not received a letter. Brown told the Dorchester Reporter, which first reported on the Dec. 17 meeting, that the clergy who met with Wilkerson were not concerned about losing grant funding and never knew about the FBI investigation.
It appeared that Wilkerson's Dec. 24 letter, obtained by the Globe, was widely disseminated. Three ministers contacted by the Globe yesterday confirmed that they had received it, including a Framingham pastor and a Dorchester pastor who is a member of neither ministerial group. Neither Wilkerson nor two longtime advisers of the former senator responded to calls from the Globe yesterday seeking comment and confirmation that she wrote the letter.
The Rev. J. Anthony Lloyd, pastor of the Greater Framingham Community Church, said he was surprised to receive the letter. He said he has been a supporter of Wilkerson, but said he stood by the clergy who asked her to step down.
"The community was hurting and in need of some direction, and that's what the clergy sought to do," he said.
Wall called on the leaders of the Black Ministerial Alliance and TenPoint Coalition to meet with Wilkerson. Wall, who attended both community meetings, said Wilkerson supporters are angry over the perceived role of area clergy in bringing down Wilkerson.
"I felt very uncomfortable in the meeting because people were very angry with pastors," Wall said.
Dickerson said the letter leaves the impression that Wilkerson is trying to stoke division among the city's black ministers, though he said he does not believe that was her intent.
Dickerson and Wall are among a list of 10 area ministers Wilkerson thanks in the letter for offering "prayers and support."

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...wilkerson_tells_ministers_they_assaulted_her/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Council president terminates bribery investigation of Turner*

*Says court motion could hinder work of the fact-finder*










Michael P. Ross, president of the Boston City Council, said that the inquiry on Chuck Turner wasn't worth its cost.

By John C. Drake

Globe Staff / January 14, 2009

Boston City Council President Michael P. Ross yesterday abruptly terminated the council's independent investigation into the federal bribery charges against Councilor Chuck Turner, reversing the course set by his predecessor, Maureen Feeney.

DiscussCOMMENTS (2)

Michael P. Ross (left) also said the inquiry on Chuck Turner (right) wasn't worth its cost.
Key decision

Feeney last year retained retired federal magistrate judge Charles B. Swartwood III to analyze the government's bribery case against Turner and issue a report to the City Council, setting the stage for a potential vote on whether to seek Turner's removal.
But Ross said a recent motion by federal prosecutors in Turner's felony case - which would prevent Turner from discussing the evidence against him - could keep the independent fact-finder from getting Turner's side.
In an interview, Ross also said he did not think the estimated price tag on Swartwood's probe, $50,000, was worth it.
"It's not something that I think will aid us in our ultimate decision," Ross said. "If we feel like we need to act on Councilor Turner, then let's act on Councilor Turner. But I don't need a report to do that."
Turner was arrested at his City Council office on Nov. 21 by federal agents and charged with accepting a $1,000 bribe from an FBI cooperating witness who was seeking a liquor license. He has also been indicted on conspiracy charges, along with former state senator Dianne Wilkerson, who was arrested in the same undercover operation.
"As stated previously, an investigation by a fact-finder and a public report to the council would damage my right to a fair trial," Turner said in a statement praising Ross's decision.
Ross sent a letter to the city's corporation counsel, William Sinnott, today asking that Swartwood's work be suspended. Additionally, Ross said he was submitting a new council rule: if a member is convicted of a felony, the council immediately would vote on whether that member is fit to serve.
Ross's moves essentially set aside the council's reaction to the accusations against Turner and eliminate the need for any other action until his case is over. In the meantime, Turner, who has repeatedly declared his innocence, will continue serving on the council.
"It serves us no purpose to have this hanging in front of the council while we have important business to do," Ross said. "This issue for now is behind us and the work of the people is before us."
Ross said he was restoring Turner's membership to various council committees, but would continue to prevent him from serving as chairman of the Education and Human Rights committees. Feeney had responded to Turner's arrest by stripping him of his committee assignments and chairmanships and seeking the fact-finder.
Before he was elected president, Ross said he supported the process Feeney put in place after Turner's November arrest. Ross insisted today that he was not passing judgment on Feeney's handling of Turner, but said the prosecutor's motion and the cost of the investigation made the fact-finding process a bad idea.
Feeney said she supported Ross's decision.
"These challenging times for our body and for this city require difficult decisions," Feeney said in a statement. "I have faith in his leadership."

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...t_terminates_bribery_investigation_of_turner/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Wilkerson admits she took at least $70,000*

*Says ethics panel advice shows gifts were legal; Columbus Center developer gave $10,000, sources say*










Dianne Wilkerson left the State House in November after announcing her resignation. Wilkerson resigned her seat last year as her colleagues in the Senate were preparing to discipline her. (Yoon S. Byun/ Globe Staff/file)

By Donovan Slack

Globe Staff / January 25, 2009

Former state Senator Dianne Wilkerson said she routinely accepted money over the last decade from friends and political supporters - upwards of $70,000, some of it cash in unmarked envelopes - without ever reporting it on her campaign reports or tax returns.

DiscussCOMMENTS (25)

Wilkerson disclosed her acceptance of the cash and checks in a recent interview with the Globe, saying she took individual financial contributions of up to $10,000 to help pay off mortgage and federal tax debts. The contributions, she said, were approved by the state Ethics Commission, vetted by lawyers, and within state and federal laws.
The interview was the first Wilkerson has given since her arrest in October on federal bribery charges, an arrest that was accompanied by stunning FBI surveillance pictures of Wilkerson allegedly accepting wads of cash from a cooperating witness who sought a liquor license for a Roxbury nightclub.
While she declined to discuss anything about the criminal charges, her description of the highly unusual personal fundraising effort provides a possible window into her planned defense.
"I have never, ever accepted money for any act as a senator," she said. "If they're going after corruption at the State House, I would be the 999th person on the list."
Federal tax laws allow individuals to give someone up to $12,000 without reporting it or paying taxes, but the provision is typically used by parents, grandparents, or other relatives seeking to transfer assets in their estate before death - not by politicians soliciting contributions from their supporters.
State law prohibits lawmakers from soliciting or accepting money and gifts from people with whom they have "official dealings," according to the state Ethics Commission website; campaign finance laws limit contributions by individuals to $500 a year.

Ethics Commission letter
Wilkerson said in the interview that the State Ethics Commission wrote a letter about the fund-raising advising her of its legality. The only caveat from the Ethics Commission, Wilkerson said, was that she not take any actions on Beacon Hill that benefited contributors. 
"As long as I didn't take a vote in my official capacity as senator," she said.
According to the letter, a copy of which was obtained by the Globe, Wilkerson could accept gifts "well in excess of $50" from "close personal friends" as long as those people didn't have business before the Legislature. If they later did, Wilkerson was advised to publicly disclose that she had received the gifts. The letter said she was also prohibited from receiving gifts from people who sought her help for "a constituent service."
Despite Wilkerson's assertion, one of the people who gave Wilkerson the full $10,000 gift was Arthur Winn, one of the developers of the controversial Columbus Center project in Boston that would span the Massachusetts Turnpike, according to two people who were told about the transactions. Wilkerson voted in favor of state funding for Columbus Center in 2005, according to legislative records, and also lobbied state officials to provide additional state assistance to the developers.

4 Pages:
Continued...

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma.../25/wilkerson_admits_she_took_at_least_70000/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Chuck Turner, ACLU will fight gag order in court*

*By Laurel J. Sweet 
*Thursday, February 5, 2009









Photo by John Wilcox 
Chuck Turner

Boston City Councilor Charles "Chuck" Turner utilizes six pages of paper to explain to a judge why he thinks federal prosecutors have no right to slap a gag order on him as regards his pending public corruption case - and the ACLU agrees.
A hearing on his argument has been requested for Feb. 25 in U.S. District Court.
Turner's co-defendant in charges of bribe-taking, former state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson*, has already agreed to the proposed protective order that would prevent her and Turner from showing or discussing evidence to the media out of fairness to both. Turner rails in his opposition, "Simply put, whether or not (my) actions will affect Ms. Wilkerson is not of the government's concern. If the government was truly concerned about how (my) case would affect Ms. Wilkerson, the government would not have joined (us) as defendants."
Turner has a friend in the American Civil Liberties Union, which says in its filing supporting the Roxbury pol, "The government's motion accords absolutely no weight to the fundamental right of a criminal defendant to publicly complain that the government's attempt to deprive him of his liberty is an abuse of the power of the state."

(7) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1150100


----------



## DJM1968

*Chuck Turner calls on President Obama, Attorney General Eric Holder for help*








By Joe Dwinell

Tuesday, February 10, 2009 | http://www.bostonherald.com | Local Politics








Photo by John Wilcox

A newly fired-up Chuck Turner lashed out against "corrupt" prosecutors yesterday, calling on President Obama to come to his rescue and drop all bribery charges against him.
In a statement, Turner called on Obama and Attorney General Eric Holder to "drop the fraudulent charges in my case."
Teaming up with former Attorney General Ramsey Clark, Turner also plans to crusade against what he called "eight years of corrupt practices of President Bush's Department of Injustice."
He pushed an online petition to investigate "all pending indictments of public officials" for racial motivations, he said.
Federal prosecutors are trying to slap a gag order on the embattled Roxbury pol. A hearing has been set for Feb. 25 in U.S. District Court in Boston on the matter.
The American Civil Liberties Union is backing Turner in his campaign for the right to keep on talking about his case.
"The government's motion accords absolutely no weight to the fundamental right of a criminal defendant to publicly complain," the ACLU wrote in support of Turner.
Turner's co-defendant, former state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson*, has already agreed to the proposed gag order. The deal would ban both Turner and Wilkerson from speaking about their bribery cases in the media out of fairness for both, the prosecution has argued.
Article URL: http://www.bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1151136

Personally, I think he'd have more luck sacrificing a ram on the steps of the State House than looking for "The One" to come riding to the rescue.


----------



## Guest

DJM1968 said:


> By Joe Dwinell


Wait a second....an article by Joe Dwinell that doesn't mention police details or overtime?

<rubbing eyes>

Is this possible?




DJM1968 said:


> Personally, I think he'd have more luck sacrificing a ram on the steps of the State House than looking for "The One" to come riding to the rescue.


I disagree....I think Obamessiah is so taken with his totally unwarranted adulation by the media, he thinks he can do anything with impunity, and this is a perfect example.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Where he is hopefully going ,the only thing he will have to fight is his gag reflex


----------



## 7costanza




----------



## fra444

Funny, if he was as innocent as he claims to be why does he want so badly to avoid a public trial! Being that innocent the trial could do nothing less than publicly clear his good name!


----------



## Guest

all yous have to say "If it doesn't you must aquit." Worked for OJ the first time.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Witness stops cooperating in sting case*

*Says FBI used him to topple Turner and Wilkerson*

By Adrian Walker

Globe Staff / February 20, 2009

Ronald Wilburn, the federal government's "cooperating witness" in a bribery sting targeting former state Senator Dianne Wilkerson and Councilor Chuck Turner of Boston, said he is no longer cooperating.

DiscussCOMMENTS (38)

In an interview with the Globe, Wilburn, a businessman, said he felt he had been used by the FBI to topple a pair of prominent black politicians, while four months after the first arrest, no white officials have been charged in the investigation.
He acknowledged, with some anger, that the FBI's use of him in the undercover operation to pay alleged bribes helped insulate the government against accusations that blacks were being targeted. Describing himself as disillusioned and betrayed by the government, he said he no longer intends to testify willingly.
"At this juncture, it is unlikely that I will testify in this case or in any other cases," Wilburn said in the interview this week. "That is almost not subject to change."
Wilburn's dramatic statements - and their effect on his credibility as the government's key witness in the bribery and conspiracy case - could significantly damage the investigation.
But how much damage his change of heart will have remains unclear. Wilburn, 69, can still be subpoenaed by prosecutors to testify, although defense lawyers would probably find him to be a friendlier witness.
Wilkerson and Turner have pleaded not guilty to the attempted extortion and conspiracy charges lodged against them; Wilkerson resigned her seat last year after she was indicted; Turner continues to hold his Boston City Council seat.
Wilburn agreed to help the FBI investigate corruption because he was frustrated with the insular politics of city and state government, he told the Globe Nov. 24. But now, he said, he is disappointed that the FBI has not toppled more officials in City Hall and the State House.
The arrests of Wilkerson and Turner were followed by a flurry of subpoenas that landed at the Boston Licensing Board, Mayor Thomas M. Menino's office, on the desks of multiple City Council members, as well as at the State House, the state's Liquor Control Board, and the offices of developers and construction companies. Despite the widespread expectation of a broader investigation that was fueled by the subpoenas, no additional arrests have been made.
Assistant US Attorney Brian T. Kelly declined to discuss the investigation in detail. "The investigation is ongoing," he said. "I can't comment on where it may lead."
Lawyers for Turner and Wilkerson said they were surprised by Wilburn's change of heart and added that it spoke to their clients' innocence.
"I don't think there's any question that he was used," said Max D. Stern, Wilkerson's lawyer. "I don't want to speculate on what this means for my client."
Barry T. Wilson, Turner's attorney, said: "I'm pleased to hear what you're telling me. Chuck Turner never took a dime. He never did anything wrong."
Wilburn, a onetime Roxbury nightclub operator, sought Wilkerson's help in securing a liquor license for a new club in 2007 to be called Dejavu. According to a federal complaint, Wilkerson worked diligently and successfully on Wilburn's behalf, even though he had been rejected before and did not have a signed lease on a location, which is usually a prerequisite for securing a license. Federal authorities have released pictures purporting to show Wilkerson and Turner accepting cash payments from Wilburn; Wilburn has confirmed in interviews with the Globe that he paid money to both of them.
In the interview this week, Wilburn offered some of his opinions of the case and drew a contrast between his dealings with the two politicians.
Wilkerson, he said, took money as a bribe, while Turner's case is more ambiguous. According to affidavits, Wilkerson accepted $8,500 in bribes for the liquor license, as well as $15,000 from undercover agents in a second sting operation involving a parcel of state land in Roxbury. Turner is accused of accepting $1,000 relating to the liquor license.
"Chuck is naive," Wilburn said in an interview at the Globe. "The only thing I said to him was, 'Take your wife out to dinner.' It's conceivable that it could have been a gift or a campaign contribution."
He went on to further distinguish between the two cases, saying: "Dianne is a thief. Chuck isn't. Dianne knew better. Chuck is a victim of circumstance."
Legal specialists cautioned that Wilburn cannot simply refuse to testify if Wilkerson and Turner go to trial. To resist a subpoena by the government, he would have to assert that his testimony could incriminate him, an assertion that the government could challenge in court. Even if that were upheld, he could be granted immunity, which a witness cannot refuse. If he were to refuse beyond that point, he would potentially face contempt charges.
Still, an openly hostile star witness could be problematic.
"A witness has the right to refuse to speak to a police officer, a prosecutor, or a reporter, but not a court," said J.W. Carney Jr., a Boston defense lawyer. "I think the real concern is that such a witness would be much more malleable under cross-examination than a normal witness."
Wilburn said he is not seeking to exit the case out of any kind of coercion. But he made it clear that his life has been uncomfortable since it became clear that he has been the chief informant against Wilkerson and Turner. A Globe report last fall disclosed Wilburn's identity; he was referred to in government documents as the "cooperating witness" and "CW."
"My daughter asked me, 'Dad, is someone going to shoot me?' " he recalled. "That really brought it all home for me."
Wilburn said he got the idea for opening a nightclub near the intersection of Melnea Cass Boulevard and Massachusetts Avenue several years ago. His first attempt at a license was rejected "with prejudice" by the Licensing Board, enraging him.
"Pokaski treated me like a runaway slave," he said, referring to Daniel Pokaski, the longtime chairman of the board. Pokaski has not responded to repeated requests for interviews.
After he went to the FBI alleging corruption, Wilburn says, his fortunes improved dramatically. Wilkerson successfully lobbied for the issuance of new liquor licenses, including three earmarked for her district. Meanwhile, his second attempt at a license, almost identical to his first, sailed through under the stewardship of Wilkerson and attorney Stephen Miller, whom she had steered him to.
Wilburn said Miller advised him not to appear at the hearing at which his application was reconsidered.
"He told me I was going to get the license, no problem, but that Pokaski didn't want to see me," Wilburn said. Miller did not return a call seeking comment.
In an interview late last year, Wilburn expressed little sympathy for either Wilkerson or Turner, saying they were victims of their own bad choices. This week he appeared more sympathetic, with his scorn mostly directed at federal officials.
His attempt to take on the power structure appeared to have left him chastened. "It's all camouflage for them to steal money and cut deals," he said.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...2/20/witness_stops_cooperating_in_sting_case/


----------



## Johnny Law

Perhaps if Wilburn had kept his mouth shut, no one would know for sure that he was the cooperating witness.


----------



## MCADPD24

A lawyer for indicted City Councilor Chuck Turner vowed yesterday to fight a federal judge's gag order, saying the Roxbury pol won't let the court muzzle him from defending himself by disclosing government evidence.
U.S. Magistrate Timothy Hillman on March 16 issued a so-called protective order barring Turner from revealing the government's case against him. Turner has denied charges he took a $1,000 bribe from a businessman.
Prosecutors requested the order, arguing that Turner could divulge selected information to the media in an effort to impede the government's corruption investigation of Turner and former state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson*. Until Turner agrees to the order, he won't get to see the evidence against him.

"It's a gag order. What happened to the First Amendment?" Turner's lawyer, Barry Wilson, said after a hearing in Boston federal court during which he told Hillman he planned to file a motion by next week asking him to lift the ban. "All we want is the opportunity to present what the facts are, not what the government has presented - the skewed facts."
Max Stern, Wilkerson's attorney, said his client agreed to the order because prosecutors offered to furnish them key information, including witness statements from FBI interviews, that the defense otherwise would not be entitled to receive until trial.


----------



## kwflatbed

Wilkerson Faces 23 Additional Charges

BOSTON (WBZ) ― A federal grand jury has handed out additional charges against former *Mass. Sen. Dianne Wilkerson*, the U.S. District Attorney's Office announced on Tuesday.

Wilkerson, 53, faces an additional nine counts of theft of honest services mail fraud and 14 counts of theft of honest services wire fraud.

Tuesday's announcement adds to the already pending charges against Wilkerson and *Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner*. According to U.S. District Attorney Michael Sullivan, Wilkerson is now charged with one count of conspiring to extort cash, eight counts of attempted extortion and the 23 counts added today.








*Read:* *Allegations Against Wilkerson, Turner*

Turner, 68, remains charged with conspiring to extort cash, one count of attempted extortion and making false statements to FBI agents.

If convicted, Wilkerson and Turner face up to 20 years and prison and a $250,000 fine on each charge. In addition, Turner also faces up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine on each of the three false statement charges, the U.S. District Attorney's office said. 

Former State Sen. Dianne Wilkerson Faces 23 Additional Charges - wbztv.com


----------



## kwflatbed

Wilkerson pleads not guilty to fraud 

Former state senator Dianne Wilkerson pleaded not guilty yesterday in federal court to 23 additional fraud charges stemming from her alleged role in an extortion scheme that led to her resignation. Wilkerson appeared before US Magistrate Judge Timothy S. Hillman on charges that were added in an indictment last month to nine charges for which she had already been arraigned. The Roxbury Democrat resigned in November following her original indictment, which accused her of accepting eight bribes totaling $23,500 to secure a liquor license for a nightclub and legislation to pave the way for a commercial development in Roxbury. No new charges were lodged against Councilor Chuck Turner, who was allegedly captured on camera accepting a $1,000 cash bribe from a businessman seeking a liquor license and then lying to FBI agents about it. He also appeared at the arraignment yesterday and pleaded not guilty to the previous corruption charges.

Story From: The Boston Globe


----------



## Kilvinsky

Poor guys just trying to help the community. Sigh.


----------



## cc3915

*Wilkerson files for plea change to guilty*

Disgraced former state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson*, accused of accepting a bribe while in office, notified officials at U.S. District Court today that she wishes to enter a guilty plea at a hearing tomorrow.

Court documents filed today state that Wilkerson has requested a Rule 11 hearing to change a not guilty plea. The papers do not state which charge, or charges, she wants to plead guilty to.

Wilkerson files for plea change to guilty - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed

Plead guilty to one and the rest get filed.


----------



## Killjoy

This just made my day! :smug:

One more cop-hater gets her just desserts. I only wish she could be punished for all the years of corruption, rather than this one specific instance.


----------



## pahapoika

wonder if Mumbles is sweating this one out ?

first Wilkerson ,then Chuckie................could be a "tag team" for the Feds to take down the big man. :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

In my opinion, Dianne Wilkerson is a disgusting and despicable example of Affirmative Action Run Amok.


----------



## cc3915

*Harvard law prof offers to help defend Dianne Wilkerson*

Famed Harvard law professor Charles Ogletree has offered to serve as co-counsel to former state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson* at her anticipated guilty plea to public corruption charges this afternoon in federal court.

Wilkerson's lawyer Max Stern today notified U.S. District Court Judge Douglas P. Woodlock that Ogletree intends to aid the defense free of charge.

Regarded as one of the most influential attorneys in America, Ogletree is frequently tapped to provide commentary on law issues on national TV news programs.

Harvard law prof offers to help defend Dianne Wilkerson - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed

Does any more than the picture of Charles Ogletree be said.










---------- Post added at 15:46 ---------- Previous post was at 14:24 ----------

*Prosecutors: 4 Years Or Less For Wilkerson *

Federal prosecutors are recommending a sentence of no more than four years in prison for former state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson, who is expected to plead guilty to corruption charges.

A plea agreement filed by the government calls for Wilkerson to plead guilty to eight counts of attempted extortion.

A hearing was under way on Thursday in U.S. District Court in Boston.

Prosecutors: 4 Years Or Less In Prison For Dianne Wilkerson - wbztv.com


----------



## pahapoika

i'd be really surprised if she did any time.

house arrest or probation kind of nonsense.

not anything we would see for the same crime, but they'll do something "special" for Dianne


----------



## cc3915

pahapoika said:


> i'd be really surprised if she did any time.
> 
> house arrest or probation kind of nonsense.
> 
> not anything we would see for the same crime, but they'll do something "special" for Dianne


I don't know about that. This is Federal Court. She'll get at least 18 months to serve and the rest supervised release, unless she's singing. :timebomb:


----------



## OfficerObie59

As much as I hate to say it, she's got some damn good lawyers in Max Stern and Charles Ogletree (who if you guys remember was Gates' attorney during the Crowley incident last year...). Her legal bills will reflect it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

OfficerObie59 said:


> As much as I hate to say it, she's got some damn good lawyers in Max Stern and Charles Ogletree (who if you guys remember was Gates' attorney during the Crowley incident last year...). *OUR* legal bills will reflect it.


fify, Iheard on MIchele Mcfee that the taxpayers of Ma are funding her defense despite her income and property.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Wilkerson admits she took $23,500*

Former state senator Dianne Wilkerson admitted to a federal judge yesterday that she took $23,500 in bribes. (By Jonathan Saltzman and Travis Andersen, Globe Staff) Video

Adrian Walker
*Onetime rising star falls hard*

The end came quietly, belying one of the most stunning declines in the history of Massachusetts politics. (By Adrian Walker, Globe Columnist)


*Photos *Wilkerson's troubles | Surveillance photos


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm starting to lose my faith in politicians.


----------



## cc3915

*Wilburn: I bribed Wilkerson, Hub cops before becoming FBI informant*

The prosecution's star witness in the federal corruption trial of City Councilor Chuck Turner fought with the feds today and said he paid off Boston cops and state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson* before he became a cooperating witness for the FBI.

Under cross-examination, Ron Wilburn said he gave Wilkerson bribes totaling about $6,000 in 2003 or 2004.

The retired businessman also said he paid off police working a detail at Mirage, a Roxbury nightclub his protege owned, during the 2004 World Series.

Wilburn: I bribed Wilkerson, Hub cops before becoming FBI informant - BostonHerald.com

---------- Post added at 23:19 ---------- Previous post was at 23:18 ----------

What a friggin abortion this is turning out to be.


----------



## Kilvinsky

OfficerObie59 said:


> As much as I hate to say it, she's got some damn good lawyers in Max Stern and Charles Ogletree (who if you guys remember was Gates' attorney during the Crowley incident last year...). Her legal bills will reflect it.


Considering she hasn't lived LAVISHLY, she should have stashed SOME bribe money away to pay them.


----------



## kwflatbed

Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner, file

From Matt Ledin

BOSTON (CBS/AP) - A federal jury has found Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner guilty on corruption charges.
Turner was charged with attempted extortion and three counts of making false statements. He was found guilty on all counts.
Turner denied accepting a $1,000 bribe and lying to the FBI.
The bribe came from a businessman who wanted help in getting a liquor license.
The businessman, who was cooperating with the FBI, testified that he gave the money to Turner during a 2007 meeting.
Turner, a longtime community activist and city councilor, denied the allegations and took the witness stand to defend himself.
Turner faces a maximum of 35 years in prison. He will be released until his sentencing on January 25th.
The jury began deliberations on Thursday.

Jury: Chuck Turner Guilty On All Counts CBS Boston - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and Boston's Best


----------



## GeepNutt

kwflatbed said:


> **
> *Jury: Chuck Turner Guilty On All Counts*
> 
> *A federal jury has found Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner guilty of corruption charges.*
> *15 mins ago in **News**, **Politics**, **WBZ News*


Wow, Chucky is guilty and Rasmussen puts the govenors race at a dead heat, 46% to 44%.

This is shaping up to be a really bad week for Democrats! :dance:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Nah nah nah nah... 
Nah nah nah nahhhh... 
Hey hey heyyyyy... 
*Goooodbyeeeeeee!! *


----------



## bok

Ain't Karma a bitch u fat fucking loozzzzza !


----------



## Guest

Ohhh yes!

>>> He told reporters he doesn’t mind going to jail and he has no intention of stepping down. <<<

Uhm, ya, if I were TOTALLY innocent, I'd say the same thing, too... "I don't mind going to jail." Riiight.


----------



## Guest

who the hell is more crazy him or his lawyer?


----------



## Mad-Dog24

Hey fuckhead, you were in Federal Court, not Dorchester Court. The jury pool in Federal Court is filled with hard working, God fearing people, not shit birds and welfare collecting reprobates. I hope they stick it up your fat ass you racist fuck.


----------



## cc3915

Poll added just for s&g. I say 1-3.


----------



## HistoryHound

So, go figure no one on the jury bought the "preacher's handshake" line. Yesterday, I heard Turner talking about he is an organizer & how he plans on organizing in prison. Have fun chuckie. I would think an innocent man would be talking about how he plans to appeal.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I wonder if he'll shave his beard in jail. His husband might not like facial hair.


----------



## pahapoika

Chucky and Dianne went cheap and didn't use a "bag man" like every other corrupt politician.

not like they didn't know how to do it.

just cheap , lazy, stupid or all three


----------



## 263FPD

*Little ditty about Chuck and Dianne, *
*took some cash and going to Federal Pen.*

*Chucky's think his appeal will go very far,*
*Dianne just wishes she was in the trunk of someone's car.*

*Oh yeah, the graft goes on,*
*Until the the sentansing, and then you're gone.*

*Let it rock, let it roll, *
*Let Patrick take the Quinn Bill, Bless his soul*
*Hold on to you your Council seat as long as you can, *
*Prison guards will bunk you with some burly men.*


----------



## Johnny Law

I hope he catches a shank in the back while waiting in line at the mess hall.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

stole that from you 263...sent it to Michelle mcphee


----------



## 263FPD

justanotherparatrooper said:


> stole that from you 263...sent it to Michelle mcphee


lol


----------



## Kilvinsky

263, just too damn funny and clever. My hat is off to you! :wavespin:

I can't go along with JL on that one. I don't care if he gets stabbed or anything, I'm just thrilled that this one time advocate of the people (and I honestly believe he ONCE was) has been shown to be nothing but a corrupt little toad who will now spend some time (albeit a short amount of time) in jail.

When you are a self rightous son of a bitch who feels you are better than everyone else and then get caught acting WORSE than everyone else, I take enough satisfaction in the total humilation that Chuck and Diane now face.

You both have proven yourselves LOWER than those you once railed against. I take much joy in that.:smug:


----------



## 263FPD

Where is Oscumma to tell us that Chucky "Acted Stupidly."


----------



## pahapoika

Chuck might die in prison. the guy is 70 yrs old.

WTTK 96.9 was saying on sunday if he gets convicted on all charges it's something like 25 yrs. Fed time is not concurrent, so it's 25 yrs, plus you have to do 80% of your time before being considered for parole.

glad he got busted and now faces the piper, but it's not something the rest of Boston politicians aren't doing in one form or another.

he just went low rent and got caught. betcha Mumbles could have given Chuck and Dianne a few pointers.


----------



## 263FPD

If you think h did it once and got caught, you must be naive. He must have taken a lot over the years.


----------



## cc3915

*Mass. stamp of approval*

Letters and petitions with hundreds of signatures asking a federal judge to go easy on convicted City Councilor Chuck Turner have arrived at the U.S. District Court in Boston, echoing Turner's plea that he didn't do anything wrong and should be allowed to stay free and in public office.

"He's a good man who may have to spend 20 years in jail. He is a good man who really is not a criminal, not even a white collar criminal,"  insisted Lincoln resident Cynthia Ritsher, 76, a member of the Alliance for Democracy, confirming for the Herald that she sent a letter of support. She was one of a number of activists from outside Turner's District 7 to speak up for him.

Mass. stamp of approval - BostonHerald.com


----------



## 263FPD

> "He's a good man who may have to spend 20 years in jail. He is a good man who really is not a criminal, *not even a white collar criminal*,"












Yeah lady, it ain't white collar crime cause he did not wash his shirt









.......Or zip up his pants.


----------



## pahapoika

anyone growing up in Boston during the 70's can tell you " Kevin from Heaven " was about the most corrupt politician going.

later on in the 80's you had to be hooked up large just to meet with Bulger's " bagman ".

it was the way business was done at city hall. 

Chucky and Dianne should be thrown out on their ass for being so stupid !

it's not like they didn't have any role models :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915

*Feds to seek 4 years in Boston corruption case*

BOSTON-Prosecutors will ask a judge for a four-year prison sentence for a former Massachusetts state senator who was captured on video stuffing bribe money into her sweater and bra.

Dianne Wilkerson, a Boston Democrat, was accused in 2008 of taking $23,500 in bribes. She pleaded guilty in June to eight counts of attempted extortion.
In a sentencing memorandum filed in court Friday, prosecutors cited

_*Wilkerson's prior federal conviction in 1997 for failing to pay $51,000 in federal income taxes and numerous campaign law violations, saying Wilkerson has "repeatedly demonstrated that she believed that she was above the law."*_

Feds to seek 4 years in Boston corruption case - Boston.com


----------



## cc3915

*Chuck Turner to fight expulsion from council*

Boston City Council President Michael Ross is pushing to expel embattled Councilor Chuck Turner for his recent federal bribery rap, drawing a stern rebuke from the stubborn Roxbury lawmaker who says his conviction was part of a government conspiracy to silence him.

"Why would they go after a 67-year-old man, except to shut my mouth?" Turner told the Herald today. "This is all about the U.S. government trying to silence a black man who stood up for 44 years and spoke truth to power. And now the council is being asked to go along with the plot to silence me. I've been a pillar of moral and fiscal integrity."

Chuck Turner to fight expulsion from council - BostonHerald.com


----------



## pahapoika

when all else fails throw that card !


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Re: Chuck Turner to fight expulsion from council*



cc3915 said:


> Boston City Council President Michael Ross is pushing to expel embattled Councilor Chuck Turner for his recent federal bribery rap, drawing a stern rebuke from the stubborn Roxbury lawmaker who says his conviction was part of a government conspiracy to silence him.
> 
> "Why would they go after a 67-year-old man, except to shut my mouth?" Turner told the Herald today. "This is all about the U.S. government trying to silence a black man who stood up for 44 years and spoke truth to power. And now the council is being asked to go along with the plot to silence me. I've been a pillar of moral and fiscal integrity."
> 
> Chuck Turner to fight expulsion from council - BostonHerald.com


Deperation is a sad and pathetic thing when you get caught. Say anything, hope someone believes you and then blame everyone else for what YOU got caught doing.

Bye Chuck, any admiration you may have earned over the years has just been flushed right down the prison commode.


----------



## cc3915

*City Council expels Chuck Turner, member convicted in corruption case*

The Boston City Council voted overwhelmingly this afternoon to expel Councilor Chuck Turner from office, ousting a polarizing politician who had tirelessly represented Roxbury for a decade but was convicted in a federal bribery case.

The final tally came to 11-1 against Turner, with only Councilor Charles C. Yancey of Mattapan voting against removal. Turner abstained from the vote because he had a financial stake in the outcome and will now lose his biweekly paycheck of $3,365.38.

City Council expels Chuck Turner, member convicted in corruption case


----------



## HistoryHound

*Re: City Council expels Chuck Turner, member convicted in corruption case*



cc3915 said:


> The final tally came to 11-1 against Turner, with only Councilor Charles C. Yancey of Mattapan voting against removal.


There's one in every group. Let's hope Mr. Yancey also finds himself out of a job after the next election. But let's look at the bright side, now chuckie has plenty of time to start his innerspace exploration institute scam.


----------



## Mad-Dog24

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Fuck You Chucky ! You rascist piece of shit convicted felon !


----------



## pahapoika

wouldn't be surprised if the good citizens of Roxbury re-elected Chuckie ala _"D.C. Mayor Marion Barry"_ :tounge_smile:

that's if he gets probation or a lite sentence


----------



## 8MORE

mtc said:


> There really should be a "No prior convictions for fraud, bribes, or extortion" clause to public offices.


It would not work..... Those are job requirements for Boston democrats!


----------



## kwflatbed

From The Globe:

*Amid taunts, Boston City Council expels Turner* (By Andrew Ryan and Travis Andersen, Globe Staff)

*What they said about Chuck Turner* (Boston Globe)

*Letters of support for Wilkerson pour in to judge* (By Jonathan Saltzman, Globe Staff)


----------



## pahapoika

_Councilors remained solemn as they faced what most saw as an inevitable vote to oust a colleague, *while Turner and his supporters vowed to seek revenge* in next fall's municipal elections._

_They should have kept him, because he's a good person in Roxbury,'' said Glenn, 54, of Dorchester. "He knows what [black residents] have been going through for a long time._

we haven't seen the last of old chuckie :tounge_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

I really have nothing to say after BigIrishs post....that about sums it up.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Developer: I gave $10G to Dianne Wilkerson*

By Laurel J. Sweet

A Boston developer, testifying publicly for 
the first time yesterday in an explosive 
pre-sentencing hearing... 

145 Comments


----------



## cc3915

*Wilkerson sentenced to 3 1/2 years in prison*

A former Massachusetts state senator convicted of corruption after being videotaped stuffing bribe money into her bra has been sentenced to three and a half years in prison.

Dianne Wilkerson was sentenced on Thursday after taking responsibility for her actions and asking U.S. District Court Judge Douglas Woodlock for mercy.

Wilkerson, the first black woman elected to the Massachusetts Senate, pleaded guilty in June to eight counts of attempted extortion for taking $23,500 in bribes from undercover agents and a Boston businessman who was cooperating with the FBI.

Wilkerson sentenced to 3 1/2 years in prison - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Nah nah nah nahhh, 
nah nah nah nahhhhhh,
HEY HEY HEYYYY,
*GOOOOOOODBYEEEEEE!!*


----------



## 263FPD

Hey Dianne......

Better start working on those skills,










And might I suggest smuggling a few










Dont forget to










You should have quite the enjoyable stay.


----------



## niteowl1970

Don't cry for Dianne. She'll get out of prison early and write a book about her journey as a persecuted black woman in a white man's world.


----------



## 263FPD

niteowl1970 said:


> Don't cry for Dianne. She'll get out of prison early and write a book about her journey as a persecuted black woman in a white man's world.


There is a law that forbids these bafoons from profitting from their crimes, so good fucking luck to her with that endevour


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> There is a law that forbids these bafoons from profitting from their crimes, so good fucking luck to her with that endevour


She'll leave out the factual part. Dems hate  non-fiction.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I heard on the radio this morning how she accepted responsibility but in the same breath claimed she was framed.

"YES, I took lots of money in a corrupt manner, but if the government hadn't offered, I wouldn't have been caught...er, I mean, tempted in the first place. Yeah, that's it, It's NOT my fault! It's all because Me and CHUCK are working hard for our community!"

Exaggeration, but when I listened to her speech, it was DAMN CLOSE! Disgusting.

No, she won't be in jail long, but man it's a good feeling to know this self rightous loudmouth is going to jail at all. I wonder if she paid taxes on the bribe money?

Never mind, we all know the answer to THAT question.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Lawyer: Chuck's suffered enough*

 
By Laurel J. Sweet

Disgraced former City Councilor Chuck Turner's lawyer is begging for mercy...


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Re: Wilkerson sentenced to 3 1/2 years in prison*



cc3915 said:


>


*When did Chuck Turner shave off the beard?*

*Oh, shit, that Wilkerson. I remember when she was attractive. Now she just looks MEAN!*
*
I guess that's good. She's put on her PRISON face!*


----------



## DJM1968

kwflatbed said:


> *Lawyer: Chuck's suffered enough*
> 
> 
> By Laurel J. Sweet
> 
> Disgraced former City Councilor Chuck Turner's lawyer is begging for mercy...


Oh, wah....poor widdle Chuckie--those meanies want to send him to bed without dinner!


----------



## Tuna

Chucky just got 3 years. Wow


----------



## Kilvinsky

We'll see if he DOES 3 years.


----------



## cc3915

*Chuck Turner sentenced to 3 years in jail*

A federal judge today sentenced former city councilor and civil rights crusader Charles "Chuck" Turner to three years in jail for pocketing a $1,000 bribe while in office and then lying about it to the FBI.

U.S. District Court Judge Douglas P. Woodlock sentenced Turner to 36 months this afternoon and three years of supervised release. And, the judge added, he must repay the $1,000 bribe.

Chuck Turner sentenced to 3 years in jail - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest

Howie Carr made a good point; is a federal judge now going to give another no time served sentence to the third former MA House Speaker in a row to be convicted of corruption charges? 

If $1,000 is worth 3 years to Chuck Turner, what's $57,000 worth to Sal DiMasi?


----------



## Guest

It does seem a little unfair but he showed no remorse and claimed that the government set him up. He should of jest fessed up plead guilty my guess he would of walked out of court today.


----------



## Mad-Dog24

That is what you get when you are a loud mouthed, unrepentant, fucking asshole. Have fun Chucky. FUCK YOU !


----------



## pahapoika

i'm surprised they both got that much time.

should have spent that bribe money on a decent lawyer or paid a bagman in the beginning and none of this would be happening now.

from a Boston politics stand point their only real crime was being cheap :tounge_smile:


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> Wish I saw the look on his face when the judge ordered THAT !


Probably something like this...


----------



## HuskyH-2

niteowl1970 said:


> Probably something like this...


Nobody beats the Biz!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sorry seems to be the hardest word for Chuck Turner*









Photo by John Wilcox

NO REMORSE: Chuck Turner was found guilty of accepting 
a bribe, but Judge Douglas Woodlock's three year prison 
sentence was largely influenced by Turner's 'failure to 
recognize and accept responsibility.'

Being Chuck Turner means never having to say you're sorry. 
Even when you're caught on...

49 Comments

Video

Poll

Defiant Turner gets three years behind bars
*Editorial*: Prison time for Chuck Turner
Others who have fallen from grace

Sorry seems to be the hardest word for Chuck Turner - BostonHerald.com


----------



## HistoryHound

Did anyone else catch the clip where he says if he dies in prison all he wants is an autopsy? He's concerned that the "conspiracists" aren't finished with him yet.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Wilkerson: Black Ministers Worked With FBI*

*Ex-Pol. Reporting To Federal Prison*

*BOSTON -- *A former Massachusetts state senator convicted of corruption says two black ministers were FBI collaborators against her. 
Dianne Wilkerson, scheduled Friday to report to federal prison in Danbury, Conn., said at a forum last weekend that Rev. Ray Hammond of Bethel AME Church and Bishop Gideon Thompson of Jubilee Christian Church reported her to federal agents. She also accused Darnell Williams, Urban League of Eastern Massachusetts president, of saying she was under investigation before her arrest.

Wilkerson: Black Ministers Worked With FBI - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## kwflatbed

*Former City Councilor To Begin Prison Term*

*Chuck Turner To Report To U.S. Bureau of Prisons*











*BOSTON -- *A former Boston city councilor convicted of taking a $1,000 bribe will begin serving his three year sentence next week. 
Chuck Turner was convicted in October of taking the bribe from a businessman who was cooperating with the FBI. He was also convicted of lying to the FBI. 
Turner is scheduled to report to the U.S. Bureau of Prisons on Friday to begin serving his sentence. It was unclear where he will serve his time.

Full Story:
Former City Councilor To Begin Prison Term - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## niteowl1970

kwflatbed said:


> It was unclear where he will serve his time.


I heard both Chuck Turner and Diane Wilkerson were put in the custody of Deval Patrick and are serving their time in the two guest suites.










`


----------



## quality617

I wouldn't be surprised if Cadillac puts the squeeze on his White House buddy to commute those sentences. Seeing as the convictions were garbage and all.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Chuck Turner in store for crochet & chili dogs*

By Laurel J. Sweet and Dave Wedge
Deposed politician Chuck Turner today will trade his view of Fort Hill for the Appalachian Mountains... 


39 Comments

Gallery


*Gelzinis:* Locked up, but not shutting up
Turner goes out roaring
A stitch to pass the time
*More On:*


+ Chuck Turner
+ Dianne Wilkerson
+ Vincent Cianci


----------



## kwflatbed

From the Pen: Dianne Wilkerson in 'great spirits'
Former state senator writes Herald to tell of life in prison










By Colneth Smiley Jr.
Sunday, September 4, 2011

Convicted felon and former state Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson* is feeling "great," working out, watching sports on TV and making friends while locked up inside a federal prison where there are no bars and no cells, she wrote in an exclusive letter to the Herald.
"I exercise regularly and my blood pressure hasn't been this good in five years," Wilkerson wrote from the Danbury, Conn., low-security women's federal prison, where she is serving a 3-and-half year-sentence for taking $23,500 in bribes. "I feel great, though the food isn't the healthiest."
In the letter - her first comments to the media about prison life since she began her sentence in March - Wilkerson describes an easier-than-expected life.

From the Pen: Dianne Wilkerson in 'great spirits' - BostonHerald.com


----------



## HistoryHound

I'm not sure what I'm more annoyed with, the fact that prisoners are living better than a lot of hard working Americans or that she is so arrogant as to write a letter telling us how "great" it is.



> Her son, Cornell Mills, who visited her yesterday with his children, said prison life for his mother is not what he expected, calling it a "relaxed, campground setting." He said his mom teaches a GED class and a parenting class. "It's a lot better than what I had envisioned," Mills told the Herald yesterday.
> 
> He said his mom is a "strong woman."
> 
> "Right now, she's dealing with this adversity, but it's nothing that will break her. She has some big plans in store," he said.


She's dealing with the adversity? Seriously? I'm having a hard time seeing the adversity. Sounds like she gets to do basically what she wants and see her family whenever they feel like stopping by.



> Mills encouraged supporters to write his mother or visit .... "That's the kind of things that keep you going, you got to have support from people from the outside," he said.


Yes, because we wouldn't want a common thief to feel that they don't have support from people.


----------



## Killjoy

HistoryHound said:


> "Right now, she's dealing with this adversity, but it's nothing that will break her. She has some big plans in store," he said.


Adversity is what happens when life deals you a bad hand. _Punishment _is what happens when you break the law. Maybe your mother can teach you a class on the differences between that.


----------



## Guest

The web site that her piece-of-crap, felon son wants us to visit is: *http: // www . stickwithdianne . com * (without spaces). Yup, I'm heading right over there. But they're not going to like what I have to say!!

I'm going to tell Dianne that I prayed about her situation, and this is what God told me to tell her: http://tinyurl.com/4xvlmra *.*


----------



## kwflatbed

Jailed Politician Cashed In State Pension

*BOSTON -- *Disgraced former state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson, who is serving time in a federal prison after being convicted of extortion, was able to cash in her state pension, NewsCenter 5 has learned. Wilkerson received a check from the state retirement board for $64,844 -- what she has in the pension system minus taxes, said Jon Carlisle, a spokesman for the State Treasurer's Office.

Read more: Jailed Politician Cashed In State Pension - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## cc3915

Since she committed her crime while on the job, how in the hell coul they let this happen? 


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Jailed Politician Cashed In State Pension
> 
> *BOSTON -- *Disgraced former state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson, who is serving time in a federal prison after being convicted of extortion, was able to cash in her state pension, NewsCenter 5 has learned. Wilkerson received a check from the state retirement board for $64,844 -- what she has in the pension system minus taxes, said Jon Carlisle, a spokesman for the State Treasurer's Office.
> 
> Read more: Jailed Politician Cashed In State Pension - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


She was a state senator for 15 years, and only had $64k in the pension system??


----------

